# Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Spring 2019



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

Following on from the mighty Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Autumn - Winter 2018-19 thread which clocked up 826 posts and over 47,000 page views, here's the spring edition. 

















[South London’s Ruskin Park bursts into Spring, April 2015 – photos]

And here's a video that has absolutely nothing to do with Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

Pics from the excellent Wonderland charity party at the Prince 





















In photos: Wonderland Butterfly Ball charity event at the Prince of Wales, Brixton, March 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

Has the launderama on Brixton Road run its last spin cycle?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Has the launderama on Brixton Road run its last spin cycle?
> 
> View attachment 165059


its spin has spun


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

Prison awaits for these charmers. 



> A group of corrupt council benefits assessors who invented welfare claims to steal £1 million of taxpayers’ money have been jailed for a total of more than 17 years.
> 
> Lambeth council worker Menelik Cowan, 38, was a “driving force” behind the scam, abusing his access to the benefits system in order to siphon off money over the course of six years.
> 
> ...


Jail for council staff who stole £1m in benefit claims con


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

Disturbing message seen chalked on the pavement in Acre Lane... Apparently there's another one nearby, but that says 15.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 20, 2019)

Apparantly it's a youth led anti-catcalling campaign which launched recently.
I like it: direct, unapologetic and necessary.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Absolutely sickening. This is a full page advert in Time Out. No doubt there's similar ones in the Far East. BRX my fucking arse.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Absolutely sickening. This is a full page advert in Time Out. No doubt there's similar ones in the Far East. BRX my fucking arse.
> View attachment 165145


This article is interesting - considering this mass-produced tower shit is normally marketed in the Far East for buy-to-lets
Property overhang in Penang higher than London's? - anilnetto.com
"both London and Penang face similar problems: too much of the wrong kind of housing – expensive high-end stuff – and not enough of genuinely affordable housing. Yet, over here our planners are so cool about this mismatch"
http://But both London and Penang f...our planners are so cool about this mismatch.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Absolutely sickening. This is a full page advert in Time Out. No doubt there's similar ones in the Far East. BRX my fucking arse.
> 
> View attachment 165145


That's more than three minutes walk from Brixton tube. It takes twice as long as that to cross the road outside Superdrug. I'd do 'em for trade descriptions.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Absolutely sickening. This is a full page advert in Time Out. No doubt there's similar ones in the Far East. BRX my fucking arse.
> 
> View attachment 165145



From the blurb:

"Nowhere has an energy quite like Brixton. With an abundance of things to do, you can enjoy brunch at Brixton Market,  browse independent shops, have dinner and drinks with friends, and dance the night away to blues & rock ’n’ roll music."

"This is a place to be yourself. Somewhere you can be whatever you like. Become someone new or just discover you. It’s an adventure. It’s wild. It’s a sanctuary and a community. It’s home."

"There’s nowhere better to start your mornings, end your evenings and fill the hours either side. Nowhere that hosts this kind of hustle and bustle, where cultures clash in the best way possible. Alive and kicking and buzzing with soul."

"Day or night, night or day. Life is too short to live for the weekend, it should be enjoyed every moment of every day. This is a place to be yourself. Somewhere you can be whatever you like. Become someone new or just discover you. It’s an adventure. It’s wild. It’s a sanctuary and a community. It’s home."


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 21, 2019)

'It's wild'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

"dance the night away to blues & rock ’n’ roll music"


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 21, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> 'It's wild'





Nanker Phelge said:


> "dance the night away to blues & rock ’n’ roll music"



*OK YAH....let's rock !!!*

* *


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> "dance the night away to blues & rock ’n’ roll music"


So fucking awful. Whitewashing the soul of Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 21, 2019)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 165195


I doubt that was taken in a Brixton club.
Clapham's Infernos, perhaps?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

I see the usual suspects are doing their best to trash this thread with their usual childish, bitter, point-scoring, so I'm giving them both a week off this thread. A full ban would actually be deserved because they're both on mutual ignore which means they're breaking the rules with this nonsense, but I'm feeling charitable.

Yes it did happen at a club I happened to DJ at. It's absolutely_ not_ the crowd I like to DJ to but you sometimes don't get a lot of choice, regardless of what music you play. I believe they were Australians on a stag do.

Of course, I could post up plenty of pictures from the same club night showing a far more diverse 'Brixton' crowd but then I'd be playing their infantile game.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> So fucking awful. Whitewashing the soul of Brixton.



Yes, indeed it is, but I did find a thread from years ago about the first Rock'n'Roll club in the UK being at The Coach and Horses in Brixton....but I doubt they did any research to establish this...


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes, indeed it is, but I did find a thread from years ago about the first Rock'n'Roll club in the UK being at The Coach and Horses in Brixton....but I doubt they did any research to establish this...


It was the Crown & Anchor, but if you ask 100 people what music Brixton is famous for I'm confident the majority wouldn't say 'blues and rock and roll.'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> It was the Crown & Anchor, but if you ask 100 people what music Brixton is famous for I'm confident the majority wouldn't say 'blues and rock and roll.'



Yes, you're right on both counts...


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 21, 2019)

where was that picture taken teuchter ?
Eta...Sorry I missed the editors reply


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Piece here - Brixton’s gentrification hits top gear as BRX apartment block ‘launches’ in a frenzy of cultural whitewashing


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 21, 2019)

Rushy said:


> I doubt that was taken in a Brixton club.
> Clapham's Infernos, perhaps?


Christ, is that place still going?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Christ, is that place still going?


Google is quite handy for that kind of thing. The answer is yes, btw. £7 admission if you or your friends are keen to go.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Meanwhile in actual Brixton news:


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> The answer is yes, btw. £7 admission if you or your friends are keen to go.


No thanks! I’ll leave you to it. Going by the above photo it seems more your thing


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Meanwhile in actual Brixton news:



It's a shame this clashes with the children's centres demo in windrush sq


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> No thanks! I’ll leave you to it. Going by the above photo it seems more your thing


Oh just fuck off with your childish shit-stirring.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2019)

Tomorrow: Save Lambeth Children’s Centres protest in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sun 24th Mar, 10.30am


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2019)

Fucking hell. Walking through Brixton on a Saturday night is getting grimmer. Pissed up people, piss, rubbish, discarded meat products and aggressive shouty types at every turn.

It's like a South London Magaluf without the sun.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2019)

A few pics from Friday night 

















In photos: Brixton Buzz thumping great pop party at the Effra Social, Fri 22nd Mar 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2019)

A little bit of Brexit 
Brexit petition to remain in Europe gathers millions of votes, with Lambeth residents signing in their thousands


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 25, 2019)

editor said:


> A little bit of Brexit
> Brexit petition to remain in Europe gathers millions of votes, with Lambeth residents signing in their thousands



Slightly surprised that Vauxhall is only 14th!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2019)

Some more about those chalked messages
#itmademefeel – young people chalk messages about sexual harassment around Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

It's back!

Brockwell Park Miniature Railway is open for the 2019 season


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

Tonight at the Effra Social 

Brixton tonight – Reel News “Strike 4 The Climate,” Effra Social, Weds 27th Mar


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

There's a synchronised display of smartphones going on at Pop tonight. Oh wait, it's the crowd 'interacting' with the live act in the 'community hub.'


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 28, 2019)

The Mustard comedy is on tonight at the Effra social. I’ve been several times, and it’s a great night - fresh comedy, with a great range of talent. Pay what you can 
Not my favourite pub In Brixton, but happy make an exception for the mustards


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 28, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> The Mustard comedy is on tonight at the Effra social. I’ve been several times, and it’s a great night - fresh comedy, with a great range of talent. Pay what you can
> Not my favourite pub In Brixton, but happy make an exception for the mustards



Forgot to mention - starts at eight. Eight comedians!


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 29, 2019)

Apologies if posted elsewhere but there is a *Bankrupt Climate Change* demo outside Barclays Bank branch in Brixton tomorrow (Saturday, 30th March) at 11:00 am. See more information here.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2019)

There was a Guardian article earlier this month complaining of cuts to the programme "Late Junction" - a sort of experimental mix of stuff late night on Radio 3. One of the items cited as an example of excellence was this clip of Roger Robinson describing the delights of Brixton.
Late Junction - Brixton by Roger Robinson, Mark Sanders and Ben Vince - BBC Sounds

Can't say I've heard of Roger, and for me the clip was enough at 3 minutes - but what is interesting in a way is that this piece which seems to date origially from 2015 is already like a blast from the past.

Brixton is no longer the multicultural melting pot Roger describes in his piece. And even the "Fridge" is now renamed.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have a couple of Roger Robinson cd's  the 2015  Dis Side Ah Town and the 2017 Dog Heart City. Both great listens.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2019)

Support your local library! Lambeth Libraries – full listing of events for April 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2019)

So I'm doing two freebie gigs this weekend - tongiht is at the Effra Social (9pm-1am) and tomorrow is at Market House (11pm-3.30am) - message me for free guest passes and free drink voucher!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2019)

A man's been stabbed to death outside Clapham Common tube station.


----------



## Winot (Mar 29, 2019)

Ms T said:


> A man's been stabbed to death outside Clapham Common tube station.



Man stabbed to death outside Clapham Tube station 'after car crash'


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2019)

Winot said:


> Man stabbed to death outside Clapham Tube station 'after car crash'


It really does seem to be getting worse and worse right now. It's so sad and depressing.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, I had a bloody great crowd in the Effra Social tonight!


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 30, 2019)

Heads up
Message from Transport for London:

“I am writing to inform you of upcoming essential emergency work to repair a fixed-track crossing section on the Victoria line.  As a result of this work, from 00:30 and all day on Sunday 31 March, there will be no service between Victoria and Brixton, including no Night Tube service on Saturday night.  A reduced frequency service will run between Victoria and Walthamstow Central.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2019)

Incoming 
Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2019)

23 year renter and born and bred Brixton person (and 40 years on Lambeth housing list) is being evicted by landlord, alongside her two grown up kids. She is good, kind and caring, and her two children are lovely young people.

She needs a place quick for them. Cheap, and local.

If any of you know of anything then please please let me know.

This person is a quite amazing and wonderful and saved my life more than once, so I would love to see her and her two kids with a roof over their heads and some stability.

Greedy landlords fuck me right off.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Incoming
> Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars


April Fool? Please just be that!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> April Fool? Please just be that!


Take a look back at the page...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Take a look back at the page...



Im confused. Are Lowick Group an April fool joke? 

Or are they real twats giving you a hard time?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Im confused. Are Lowick Group an April fool joke?
> 
> Or are they real twats giving you a hard time?


They're the contouring twats.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2019)

Probably should be in another thread, but Lambeth's Events strategy survey has just gone online:

the intro: 
Love Lambeth
the actual survey: 
Review of Events Service


----------



## ricbake (Apr 3, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Probably should be in another thread, but Lambeth's Events strategy survey has just gone online:
> 
> the intro:
> Love Lambeth
> ...


What a piss poor survey....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2019)

I need some velcro. Any idea where to get some please? Does Morleys still have that haberdashery section?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 3, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I need some velcro. Any idea where to get some please? Does Morleys still have that haberdashery section?


It does and it does stock Velcro. Top floor.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It does and it does stock Velcro. Top floor.


cheers


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 7, 2019)

Wha’gwan?

Brixton chorus for an hour at least this night.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

Some Brixton/Loughborough Junction pics 


















In photos: Brixton’s Wyck Gardens, Ebony Horse Club and Barrington Road tower blocks


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Does anyone know of a local charity (thinking an animal charity probably) that could use a load of towels, sheets, duvets?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

Bollocks. This has sold out already. 

Dayglo: The Poly Styrene Story


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

Palza!






Say hello to the BRIXTON PALZA – the latest name for the old Mothercare store on Brixton Road


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

For you antique types 
Brockwell Lido hosts The Modern Movement, 20th century vintage furniture dealers, 4th – 5th May 2019


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Palza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i imagine they'll be selling the indonesian street food, palza.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine they'll be selling the indonesian street food, palza.


Want to take a bet on that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Want to take a bet on that?


i don't bet on certainties


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

If you can help... King’s College Hospital looking for volunteer qualified hairdressers


----------



## theboris (Apr 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine they'll be selling the indonesian street food, palza.


nice use of Friz quadrata


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Does anyone know of a local charity (thinking an animal charity probably) that could use a load of towels, sheets, duvets?



Celia Hammond Animal Trust - UK Animal Rescue Charity

Set up by ex 60s fashion model. Helped out our Coop when large cat family moved in. 

My old Coop donated them some money when we wound up the Coop.

They were very helpful. Not as well known as Battersea cats and dogs home.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been invited to a "_scoping session for a Creative Community Placemakers Network."
_
I literally have no fucking idea what that means.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I've been invited to a "_scoping session for a Creative Community Placemakers Network."
> _
> I literally have no fucking idea what that means.


Are you going to go? I'm dying to find out what it means!


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

Please go!


----------



## Angellic (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I've been invited to a "_scoping session for a Creative Community Placemakers Network."
> _
> I literally have no fucking idea what that means.




of or involving an investigation or discussion to determine the effect a proposed policy or project would have on a community or the local environment: The public is invited to the *scoping meeting* on the proposed new refinery.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I've been invited to a "_scoping session for a Creative Community Placemakers Network."
> _
> I literally have no fucking idea what that means.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 9, 2019)

. edit cos wrong thread.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Angellic said:


> of or involving an investigation or discussion to determine the effect a proposed policy or project would have on a community or the local environment: The public is invited to the *scoping meeting* on the proposed new refinery.


So what is a 'placemaker'? Someone who gets the dinner table ready?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Coming up Brixton Windmill Beer and Bread Festival returns on Bank Holiday Monday, 6th May 2019


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2019)

Funnily enough, all the information needed, including a definition of what 'placemaker' is, is on the event website.  Fancy that!

Community - Global Urban Design


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Funnily enough, all the information needed, including a definition of what 'placemaker' is, is on the event website.  Fancy that!
> 
> Community - Global Urban Design


Sounds a bit Brixton Greeny though doesn't it?

As a cynic (in the Antisthenes sense) "one" wonders whether the scoping might come up with something requiring the architectural expertise of Jacqueline Bleicher on either a consultancy or permanent basis.

What is it with 27 Old Gloucester Street London, WC1N 3AX then?

This is an accommodation address, and the company known as Global Urban Design was formed a year ago, has never filed accounts and only one person listed as a director ie Jacqueline Bleicher.

Clearly a start-up, but one destined to take over the globe apparently.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Sounds a bit Brixton Greeny though doesn't it?
> 
> As a cynic (in the Antisthenes sense) "one" wonders whether the scoping might come up with something requiring the architectural expertise of Jacqueline Bleicher on either a consultancy or permanent basis.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't want to comment on whether it is a good or bad thing.  But it's a fairly detailed explanation, if a bit wanky.

Not dissimilar to Spacemakers, who we know filled the empty Brixton Village units.  They also helped found West Norwood Feast, which has completely changed the dynamic in West Norwood in many positive ways.  They were/are a consultancy too.  Good things can and do come out of this kind of thing.

WC1N 3AX is a PO Box btw.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Sounds a bit Brixton Greeny though doesn't it?
> 
> As a cynic (in the Antisthenes sense) "one" wonders whether the scoping might come up with something requiring the architectural expertise of Jacqueline Bleicher on either a consultancy or permanent basis.
> 
> ...


I find all this stuff weird and I resent the way that they use on-trend language that is almost _guaranteed_ to exclude a large demographic who aren't tuned into their daft  buzzword-speak. They sound a bit like those Spacemakers lot who got their paws all over Brixton Village. Brixton Village – London


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks to the urbanites who came along - much appreciated x
















Effra Social party night – photos from the Brixton Buzz DJ night on Friday 5th April 2019


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

Coming up - Queer Walking Tour of Brixton, Thurs 20th June 2019


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

There's an almighty bunfight going on in the comments section here - Demolition – is your estate next? Local councillors, housing activists, researchers and journalists discuss Lambeth policy


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 10, 2019)

editor said:


> There's an almighty bunfight going on in the comments section here - Demolition – is your estate next? Local councillors, housing activists, researchers and journalists discuss Lambeth policy



That's quite something. I read the post earlier today and didn't see any comments and now, well!

Well at least your engagement level has gone through the roof?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> That's quite something. I read the post earlier today and didn't see any comments and now, well!
> 
> Well at least your engagement level has gone through the roof?


Check out the Cressingham Gardens thread here for some more context. The Tory councillor Briggs who is giving it large on the panel ran/runs a fucking eviction service FFS.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Coming up - Queer Walking Tour of Brixton, Thurs 20th June 2019


All these walking tours drive me mad. The other day they were completely blocking the pavement and I had to step into the road to get past. To add insult to injury the walk leader proceeded to almost whack me in the face with his umbrella. When I complained he was extremely rude.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Coming up - Queer Walking Tour of Brixton, Thurs 20th June 2019



I know the guy who is doing the tour. He is local who is in Workers Liberty. Been involved in many local political issues.

Workers Liberty are one of the smaller Trotskyite organisations. They are , going against Trotskyite mainstream, against Brexit and support a second referendum. Interesting bunch.

Home | Workers' Liberty

Don't agree with AWL on everything but it will be an interesting walk.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Ms T said:


> All these walking tours drive me mad. The other day they were completely blocking the pavement and I had to step into the road to get past. To add insult to injury the walk leader proceeded to almost whack me in the face with his umbrella. When I complained he was extremely rude.


I agree, but at  least this one has some actual connection to Brixton rather than being one of the many cash in tours for tourists.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Take a look inside the windmill First Brixton Windmill monthly open weekend of the year is this Sat, 13th April 2019


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Check out the Cressingham Gardens thread here for some more context. The Tory councillor Briggs who is giving it large on the panel ran/runs a fucking eviction service FFS.



He's also, along with Scott Ainslie, spent the last 5 yrs calling in cabinet decisions on "regen".

Just some more context for you.

Oh, and it's not an "eviction service", it's a business that represents landlords AND tenants. You know my politics, and you know I don't support Tories, but I do support getting your facts right. Not least because you've just repeated the line Matthew Bennett used, and had to apologise for.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> There's an almighty bunfight going on in the comments section here - Demolition – is your estate next? Local councillors, housing activists, researchers and journalists discuss Lambeth policy



A very enjoyable bunfight it is, too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

Ms T said:


> All these walking tours drive me mad. The other day they were completely blocking the pavement and I had to step into the road to get past. To add insult to injury the walk leader proceeded to almost whack me in the face with his umbrella. When I complained he was extremely rude.



I don't know what I find more offensive, the pavement-blocking, or the fact that we've become the latest destination for _flaneurs_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I know the guy who is doing the tour. He is local who is in Workers Liberty. Been involved in many local political issues.
> 
> Workers Liberty are one of the smaller Trotskyite organisations. They are , going against Trotskyite mainstream, against Brexit and support a second referendum. Interesting bunch.
> 
> ...



They also have a fair few members who've joined Momentum.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oh, and it's not an "eviction service", it's a business that represents landlords AND tenants. You know my politics, and you know I don't support Tories, but I do support getting your facts right. Not least because you've just repeated the line Matthew Bennett used, and had to apologise for.


So this isn't true?



> Tim Briggs, councillor for Clapham Common and the leader of the three-strong Conservative group on Lambeth council, said his company had given advice on as many as 10 repossessions in Lambeth.
> 
> Briggs will now be investigated by the Labour-controlled council's monitoring officer for not declaring that he runs Legalmentor.co.uk, which describes itself on its website as an "eviction specialist" with a 93.1% success rate in repossessing houses at the first hearing.


Tory Councillor Who Helps Landlords Evict Tenants Is Under Investigation


> Timothy Briggs, 46, allegedly failed to declare he owns and operates LegalMentor.co.uk, a firm which describes itself as a 'tenant eviction company'.
> 
> A statement on its website boasts of having "an impressive near 100% record in getting possession for landlords at the first hearing."
> 
> Another page with a list of legal costs is entitled: "Evicting tenants - as Easy as A, B, C"


Revealed: Tory runs 'eviction specialist' firm in borough with 1,800 homeless


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> So this isn't true?
> 
> 
> Tory Councillor Who Helps Landlords Evict Tenants Is Under Investigation
> Revealed: Tory runs 'eviction specialist' firm in borough with 1,800 homeless



It's selective.

You think I didn't check Briggs out back when he first got involved about regen, or again when Bennett spewed his accusations out? I did, and so did a legally-qualified Central Hill resident. We're quite careful who we allow to help us. 
Some points are true, but other issues get ignored because they don't fit the narrative. It's also worth reading the website referred to in full, not just the bits the Mirror refer to.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm at the Effra Social tonight 

Brixton tonight! Massive pop songs and dancefloor thumpers at the Brixton Buzz Effra Social free party, Fri 12th April 2019


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2019)

Support your local record shop! Record Store Day 2019 – events in and around Brixton, Sat 13th April


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's selective.
> 
> You think I didn't check Briggs out back when he first got involved about regen, or again when Bennett spewed his accusations out? I did, and so did a legally-qualified Central Hill resident. We're quite careful who we allow to help us.
> Some points are true, but other issues get ignored because they don't fit the narrative. It's also worth reading the website referred to in full, not just the bits the Mirror refer to.


Having a local councillor in a business that boasts about its abilities to get people evicted really doesn't sit well with me, regardless of their political allegiances. How many people have ended up in the street because of his company?



> LegalMentor.co.uk is a national award winning tenant eviction company with an outstanding near 100% record for getting possession at the first hearing. We charge fixed fees for a 3-stage eviction process, following an investigation.



LegalMentor.co.uk - Tenant Eviction Services


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2019)

Some pics from Friday night at the Effra Social 






















In photos: Brixton Buzz Big Pop Party Night at the Effra Social, Brixton, Fri 12th April 2019


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 14, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's selective.
> 
> You think I didn't check Briggs out back when he first got involved about regen, or again when Bennett spewed his accusations out? I did, and so did a legally-qualified Central Hill resident. We're quite careful who we allow to help us.
> Some points are true, but other issues get ignored because they don't fit the narrative. It's also worth reading the website referred to in full, not just the bits the Mirror refer to.


He’s a bloody Tory, who has no natural empathy for social housing tenants. He  is simply looking for opportunities to attack the labour council which is what Tory politicians do. Anyone who believes a Tory led Lambeth would be better than the council we have at the moment for all its new labour short comings is deluded. Have a look at the targeted cuts Tory councils have made in boroughs they control compared to what we have suffered in Lambeth. The man is Tory scum, comfortable owning a company that helps evict vulnerable residents. It devalues a worthy campaign to give succour to a man who’s party gave us austerity.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh, great





> *@soliquidas*
> Redefining the Christian entertainment industry. Soliquidas. Find meaning. Express yourself.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2019)

Soliquidas sounds like a dose of diarrhoea.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Music at the Elm Park Tavern


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

This seems a tad on the pricey side for the Brixton Pound Cafe

Cookery Experiences In London | Book A Cookery Class | Migrateful


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> This seems a tad on the pricey side for the Brixton Pound Cafe
> 
> Cookery Experiences In London | Book A Cookery Class | Migrateful


Not sure it could be done that much cheaper. It’s a recreational paid experience, and you get a full meal out of it. It seems very reasonable considering what is included and the typical market rates for such experiences usually are. In fact, it could well be that the fact it is hosted at The Brixton Pound is one of the main reasons why it is so much less than many other similar experiences held elsewhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> This seems a tad on the pricey side for the Brixton Pound Cafe
> 
> Cookery Experiences In London | Book A Cookery Class | Migrateful



There was a time in London, when I first came here, when migrants with limited English coud just rent a place and run a cafe.

After all that was happened in Brixton Station Road. Before NR realised that they could coin it "refurbishing" the arches and charging more rent.

Back when I first came to London it was also much easier for migrants to get right to stay here and work.

This charitable venture is all very well but the fact that its necessary now is a criticism of how things are in London now.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> Not sure it could be done that much cheaper. It’s a recreational paid experience, and you get a full meal out of it. It seems very reasonable considering what is included and the typical market rates for such experiences usually are. In fact, it could well be that the fact it is hosted at The Brixton Pound is one of the main reasons why it is so much less than many other similar experiences held elsewhere.


This seems cheap to you given that it's taking place in a lovely but rather basic cafe? Nearly £40 for two and a half hours?



> Book onto one of our open classes costing £38.32.
> 
> 2. Request a private class with any of our chefs, £45 per person (£360 minimum price – i.e: 8 people).


----------



## discobastard (Apr 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> Not sure it could be done that much cheaper. It’s a recreational paid experience, and you get a full meal out of it. It seems very reasonable considering what is included and the typical market rates for such experiences usually are. In fact, it could well be that the fact it is hosted at The Brixton Pound is one of the main reasons why it is so much less than many other similar experiences held elsewhere.


I’d be keen to know how whomever is important (or pompous) enough to decide what is and isn’t affordable decides on what is a fair price for an experience. An experience that may or may not be exciting and/or nourishing to them and what monetary value they place on it. 

That’s probably a better use of this forum than sniping about individual events. 

There was a free Tai Chi event at Pop posted the other day but didn’t get so much as a mention.  I would have thought that ‘good’ events might get picked up, but only the ‘bad’ events seem to get publicised.   [emoji2373]

What a crazy world etc.


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> This seems cheap to you given that it's taking place in a lovely but rather basic cafe? Nearly £40 for two and a half hours?


The experience is not about the venue but about learning valuable cooking tips and techniques. Courses of most kinds, in particular those requiring manual work and specific equipment usually take place in any practical space available, and the glamour of the venue or lack thereof is completely irrelevant.

You are perhaps looking at it from the point of view of the subsequent meal not being in elegant enough surroundings, but the meal is not the main draw of the activity. And indeed one could say that by holding it at the Brixton Pound Cafe instead of in an upmarket restaurant the experience prices will certainly be significantly cheaper than would otherwise have been, making them more accessible to more people. Whichever angle I look at it from I can only see positives.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Whichever angle I look at it from I can only see positives.


If you can afford it, of course, and whether you can see it or not, that kind of pricing automatically excludes a very large chunk of the local population.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> If you can afford it, of course, and whether you can see it or not, that kind of pricing automatically excludes a very large chunk of the local population.


Everything that is for sale in every single shop of any kind will always exclude a chunk of the population. In any case, I myself do not have any statistics or data at hand to be able to state that 'a very large chunk' of the local population cannot afford to spend £40 on a one-off treat or experience, or as a birthday gift to a loved one. Perhaps you do.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Everything that is for sale in every single shop of any kind will always exclude a chunk of the population. In any case, I myself do not have any statistics or data at hand to be able to state that 'a very large chunk' of the local population cannot afford to spend £40 on a one-off treat or experience, or as a birthday gift to a loved one. Perhaps you do.


Ah, we're back to the tried and trusted 'occasional treat' line. 

 And do you really want me to post up the easily found research about how ''well off' the area is?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2019)

It's a social enterprise supporting migrants through skills training. This looks like one of the ways they raise funds to deliver their work. 

If it was run at cost then there'd be no surplus to reinvest in doing more charitable work.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> It's a social enterprise supporting migrants through skills training. This looks like one of the ways they raise funds to deliver their work.
> 
> If it was run at cost then there'd be no surplus to reinvest in doing more charitable work.


The cause is great but it's a real shame that the prices are so high because that will prevent many local people from getting involved.  I don't see any reduced prices for those on low income/unemployed.

And this is why I care:





> Coldharbour has a large population compared to other wards (16,600). It is the poorest ward in the borough. ...Much of the ward is in the 10% most deprived in England. ....Coldharbour has a high rate of working age benefit claimants (Nov 2014), a high rate of out of work claimants, and a high rate of claimants aged under 25. It has the highest proportion of dependent children in out-of-work households and the highest proportion of households with no adults in employment with dependent children. There is a high proportion of lone parents not in employment, and of residents with no qualifications.
> 
> https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/State of the Borough 2016 Wards.pdf


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Ah, we're back to the tried and trusted 'occasional treat' line.
> 
> And do you really want me to post up the easily found research about how ''well off' the area is?


You can post all the research you want. None of it that I have ever seen will give you any indication as to what poor people wish to do with whatever little money they have.

Are you actually suggesting that poor people are never capable or wishing to treat themselves to something a little out of the ordinary? Really?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> You can post all the research you want. None of it that I have ever seen will give you any indication as to what poor people wish to do with whatever little money they have.
> 
> Are you actually suggesting that poor people are never capable or wishing to treat themselves to something a little out of the ordinary? Really?


Clearly, I have said nothing of the sort but this constant excusing of unaffordable fun and trendy activities/restaurants/bars as being OK because they'll make up yet another of these seemingly unlimited 'occasional treats' is frankly painful to read. There's people on my estate using foodbanks. Wouldn't you rather these courses be offered at a rate that is not so far out of their grasp? 

And are you really OK with courses being set up in an area where many, many people are on benefits but there's no discounts available to these people?


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Clearly, I have said nothing of the sort but this constant excusing of unaffordable fun and trendy activities/restaurants/bars as being OK because they'll make up yet another of these seemingly unlimited 'occasional treats' is frankly painful to read. There's people on my estate using foodbanks. Wouldn't you rather these courses be offered at a rate that is not so far out of their grasp?


 Unless you think the Brixton Pound Cafe have been ripped off, I would say such course is as cheap as you are ever going to find it anywhere for that kind of experience. Indeed, the fact that it is being held in the Brixton Pound Cafe will almost certainly have ensured it is cheaper than it would otherwise be.



> And are you really OK with courses being set up in an area where many, many people are on benefits but there's no discounts available to these people?


 I am as okay or not okay with it as with the countless pubs, resturants, bars and other leisure businesses in the same area also offering wares that are just as out of reach to the poorest people in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> I am as okay or not okay with it as with the countless pubs, resturants, bars and other leisure businesses in the same area also offering wares that are just as out of reach to the poorest people in Brixton.


Oh, a _politician's_ answer.   But I get it. You've no problem with this place offering zero discount for the less well off because, err, leisure businesses.

But I think most people can stretch to a half in a pub. You know, as an 'occasional treat.'


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh, a _politician's_ answer.   But I get it. You've no problem with this place offering zero discount for the less well off because, err, leisure businesses.


Believe me, my alleged skills at politician's answers pale in significance to your own, given your tactic of constantly shifting the argument from one question to another with every reply.

Your initial observation was that the price of these courses were a bit pricey "for the Brixton Pound Cafe". I answered that point, but then you quickly swifted the argument to whether the price might exclude parts of the population, instead of either defending your initial point about the surroundings not being adequate. Then swiftly shifted the argument yet again to the issue of discounts for the well-off.

Nah. My politican's skills have nothing on yours



> But I think most people can stretch to a half in a pub. You know, as an 'occasional treat.'


 And yet, when I and others have suggested in this forum over the years that most people can stetch to marginally more pricey pint in a pub, all hell has broken loose. I'm sorry, but either we're* all* capable of claiming to know what is or isn't affordable for the poorest people in the area, or nobody is. Nobody but the individual person in question, that is.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

And in actual fact, no, the poorest can’t even ‘stretch to a half’ in a pub since they struggle to put food on the table, and virtually have not a single penny of disposable income available to them. If you claim to reckon otherwise, please don’t criticise others for making their own assumptions as to what people can or cannot afford.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> And yet, when I and others have suggested in this forum over the years that most people can stetch to marginally more pricey pint in a pub, all hell has broken loose.


There's a fucking immense world of difference between a cheap half pint in places like the Beehive and the Prince Albert and the rip-off hipster craft ale places you're always defending.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> The cause is great but it's a real shame that the prices are so high because that will prevent many local people from getting involved.  I don't see any reduced prices for those on low income/unemployed.
> 
> And this is why I care:



It's a fundraiser? Therefore you aim it at your audience to give you cash, or influence. If you look on their site, anyone can volunteer and take part in their wider food / training activities and cook and eat together.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> It's a fundraiser? Therefore you aim it at your audience to give you cash, or influence. If you look on their site, anyone can volunteer and take part in their wider food / training activities and cook and eat together.


It's possible to have a fundraiser and not exclude those at the bottom from all the nice activities, you know.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

I liked this: 








A modest Extinction Rebellion statement on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> It's possible to have a fundraiser and not exclude those at the bottom from all the nice activities, you know.



Well that's an obvious statement, but I'm not really sure what it adds to this conversation.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Well that's an obvious statement, but I'm not really sure what it adds to this conversation.


If people can't understand why a growing local landscape of unaffordable 'treats,' out of reach opportunities and expensive restaurants and bars is not a good thing for those who can't join in, then I'll just give up on it.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2019)

Again, that's got nothing to do with a fundraiser which was the question in hand.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Again, that's got nothing to do with a fundraiser which was the question in hand.


Where is this particular event billed as a "fundraiser"?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2019)

It's probably not - calling things a "fundraiser" creates a different tone and affects what audiences do and how / whether they respond. Fundraising fatigue and all that, plus perpetuating a patriarchal approach. 

Having it as part of what you offer (ie. to engage with potential supporters directly with your client base through food) means you can continually raise funds to support your work.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> It's probably not - calling things a "fundraiser" creates a different tone and affects what audiences do and how / whether they respond. Fundraising fatigue and all that, plus perpetuating a patriarchal approach.
> 
> Having it as part of what you offer (ie. to engage with potential supporters directly with your client base through food) means you can continually raise funds to support your work.


That's all splendid but I still think it's crap that they don't offer any discount at all for the many, many locals on low income/benefits in the area. But if you're fine with that, that's grand.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's Brixton Bid putting their funds to good use. We can never have enough slogans flapping from the lamposts of Brixton, can we?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 168069
> Here's Brixton Bid putting their funds to good use. We can never have enough slogans flapping from the lamposts of Brixton, can we?


And you can never have enough banality.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> There's a fucking immense world of difference between a cheap half pint in places like the Beehive and the Prince Albert and the rip-off hipster craft ale places you're always defending.


No, there is no difference whatsoever within the context of someone very poor who might ocassionally afford a half pint. If someone can afford to spend £1.60 on a half pint in the Albert, they're also able to spend £2.40 in one in Pop. Is fucking ludicrous to suggest someone is extremely poor but could just about to stretch to spending £1.60 on a drink at a pub, but spending an extra 70p on said drink would tip them over the edge.

The bottom line of course is that the overwhelming majority of people who are so poor they could only afford to spend less than £2 on a single drink in pub, would never choose to spend the money in a pub in the first place. And make no mistake that there are plenty of people who simply cannot afford a single drink in any pub no matter how cheap it seems to you.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> No, there is no difference whatsoever within the context of someone very poor who might ocassionally afford a half pint. If someone can afford to spend £1.60 on a half pint in the Albert, they're also able to spend £2.25 in one on Pop. Is fucking ludicrous to even argue otherwise.


What a silly argument.

You can spend a LOT more on a half pint in Pop, even if standing in the cold and drinking from a plastic glass while surrounded by noisy young professionals is your thing. Doesn't sound much of a 'treat' to me compared to settling into a sofa in a warm pub, mind.


----------



## rlw (Apr 17, 2019)

Does anyone know what the plan for Ferndale Road is? 

A few weeks ago we were told about funding to create a low traffic route: Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’

But this week the Brixton end has been resurfaced, with no obvious change in the shape of the road. A simple resurfacing and repainting. 

A case of left hand, right hand not joining up?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> That's all splendid but I still think it's crap that they don't offer any discount at all for the many, many locals on low income/benefits in the area. But if you're fine with that, that's grand.




By that logic you think it's splendid to hamper an attempt to support migrants, refugees and asylum seekers. But if you're fine with that, that's grand.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> By that logic you think it's splendid to hamper an attempt to support migrants, refugees and asylum seekers. But if you're fine with that, that's grand.


That's quite the stupidest argument I've read here in quite a while. Well done.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, you did surpass yourself this time.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 18, 2019)

Isn't there something vaguely insulting about selling £40/head cookery lessons to the well off while operating in and supposedly supporting a community in food poverty? With no concessions... 
Anyway, I think that if they want to call themselves a Brixton community venture then they should make all of their events accessible to the community by assigning some free spaces and offering concessions.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Isn't there something vaguely insulting about selling £40/head cookery lessons to the well off while operating in and supposedly supporting a community in food poverty? With no concessions...
> Anyway, I think that if they want to call themselves a Brixton community venture then they should make all of their events accessible to the community by assigning some free spaces and offering concessions.


Not when they're supporting and giving jobs to refugees, imho.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Where is this particular event billed as a "fundraiser"?



It’s being run by a charity which trains immigrants with cooking skills - About Us | Cookery And Language Initiative | Migrateful

https://www.migrateful.org/classes/

I assume the classes are to give the “students” experience cooking for the public as well as fundraising.

Alex


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Isn't there something vaguely insulting about selling £40/head cookery lessons to the well off while operating in and supposedly supporting a community in food poverty? With no concessions...
> Anyway, I think that if they want to call themselves a Brixton community venture then they should make all of their events accessible to the community by assigning some free spaces and offering concessions.


Where are they calling themselves a 'Brixton Community Venture'? 

I don't see any claims that they are coming to Brixton to address food poverty issues here. Their purpose is to give support to migrants to the UK. Those migrants as far as I can see get paid a small amount for their work, and that money presumably comes from the income from the classes. The income presumably has to cover all of the other expenses such as hiring the spaces they use including the ones they use for training. There doesn't seem to be anyone coining it in in the background. They run the events all over London and they are aimed at people who are willing and able to pay for them. Such people exist in Brixton, so they run some events here.

They are trying to help one group of people; why are people moaning that they are not simultaneously doing something to help another group of people? What other social issues should they address while they are here?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Not when they're supporting and giving jobs to refugees, imho.


So you think that offering one or two concession rates to unemployed locals would have some kind of meaningful overall negative impact on their mission?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Isn't there something vaguely insulting about selling £40/head cookery lessons to the well off while operating in and supposedly supporting a community in food poverty? With no concessions...
> Anyway, I think that if they want to call themselves a Brixton community venture then they should make all of their events accessible to the community by assigning some free spaces and offering concessions.


Absolutely.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

Lots of empowerment here 

OurSpace launches crowdfunding campaign to build inclusive spaces in Lambeth


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

This lot manage to offer affordable options but their regular rates are_ monumentally _expensive - £60 - 90 per hour!



> Living in a busy city like London can be tiring. Sometimes you can feel "medium well" for ages - you don't need medication, but you know you could feel better than you do.
> 
> If you need a pick-me-up, and believe as we do that prevention is better than cure, then a holistic treatment could be just what you need.
> 
> ...




The Healing Circle


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Where are they calling themselves a 'Brixton Community Venture'?
> 
> I don't see any claims that they are coming to Brixton to address food poverty issues here. Their purpose is to give support to migrants to the UK. Those migrants as far as I can see get paid a small amount for their work, and that money presumably comes from the income from the classes. The income presumably has to cover all of the other expenses such as hiring the spaces they use including the ones they use for training. There doesn't seem to be anyone coining it in in the background. They run the events all over London and they are aimed at people who are willing and able to pay for them. Such people exist in Brixton, so they run some events here.
> 
> They are trying to help one group of people; why are people moaning that they are not simultaneously doing something to help another group of people? What other social issues should they address while they are here?


I didn't say 'Brixton Community Venture' as though it was some title, rather as a venture purporting to serve the community. Nor did I say their aim was to address food poverty but that they should be mindful of the community they are actually operating in and demonstrate some solidarity. 
That's not to say they must address all 'social issues' (I can do pedantic semantics too, if you fancy it), just that they should be less fucking ignorant.

When you say migrants are paid a small amount, is that living wage or less?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2019)

You can learn to make pasta at the Brixton Pound Cafe for £20 or “pay what you can” so there are options available for less well-off locals.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

Ms T said:


> You can learn to make pasta at the Brixton Pound Cafe for £20 or “pay what you can” so there are options available for less well-off locals.


That doesn't actually answer the question I asked.

I've got a lot of time for the Brixton Pound Cafe and I've supported then a fair bit over the years, but that doesn't mean that everything that is hosted there should be beyond criticism.

I agree with ShiftyBagLady that there is something uncomfortable about a community cafe in a poor area hosting an expensive £40 a head cookery lesson while offering zero concessions for less well-off locals. Its almost the essence of gentrification.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I didn't say 'Brixton Community Venture' as though it was some title, rather as a venture purporting to serve the community. Nor did I say their aim was to address food poverty but that they should be mindful of the community they are actually operating in and demonstrate some solidarity.
> That's not to say they must address all 'social issues' (I can do pedantic semantics too, if you fancy it), just that they should be less fucking ignorant.
> 
> When you say migrants are paid a small amount, is that living wage or less?



Nowhere on their website does it say anything about community venture.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> So you think that offering one or two concession rates to unemployed locals would have some kind of meaningful overall negative impact on their mission?



Their total revenue from a private class ( min size ) is 360 quid, giving two places away would reduce their revenue 25% so I’d imagine that this would have quite an impact.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> That doesn't actually answer the question I asked.
> 
> I've got a lot of time for the Brixton Pound Cafe and I've supported then a fair bit over the years, but that doesn't mean that everything that is hosted there should be beyond criticism.
> 
> I agree with ShiftyBagLady that there is something uncomfortable about a community cafe in a poor area hosting an expensive £40 a head cookery lesson while offering zero concessions for less well-off locals. Its almost the essence of gentrification.



Yes, a small charity training refugees is right up there with shops selling champagne and fromage and vegan cheesemongers. The stormtroopers of gentrification.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Yes, a small charity training refugees is right up there with shops selling champagne and fromage and vegan cheesemongers. The stormtroopers of gentrification.


Why are you inventing such a moronic argument that no one has even remotely suggested?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Their total revenue from a private class ( min size ) is 360 quid, giving two places away would reduce their revenue 25% so I’d imagine that this would have quite an impact.
> 
> Alex


I do wish you stop making up bullshit. No one has suggested that anything should be 'given away.'


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Why are you inventing such a moronic argument that no one has even remotely suggested?



Apart from you when you called them the “essence of gentrification”


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I do wish you stop making up bullshit. No one has suggested that anything should be 'given away.'



Ok, it’s 12.5% of revenue if two places are half price. The point is whatever it is - it reduces a charities income.

Alex


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Apart from you when you called them the “essence of gentrification”


I guess I have to spell things out to you today. I expressed the opinion that a community cafe in a poor area hosting an expensive £40 a head cookery lesson while offering zero concessions for less well-off locals is "almost the essence of gentrification."


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I guess I have to spell things out to you today. I expressed the opinion that a community cafe in a poor area hosting an expensive £40 a head cookery lesson while offering zero concessions for less well-off locals is "almost the essence of gentrification."



It’s being run by a charity, to raise money to train refugees.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Ok, it’s 12.5% of revenue if two places are half price. The point is whatever it is - it reduces a charities income.
> 
> Alex


While increasing accessibility and community engagement which could potentially reap greater rewards in the long term.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> While increasing accessibility and community engagement which could potentially reap greater rewards in the long term.


You’re talking utter bollocks. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2019)

All this absurd arguing and now bannings over a thoroughly inoffensive and low profile well-meaning scheme that most people who were asked about it in an objective way on the street wouldn’t have any kind of problem with, let alone feel inclined to paint it in a bad light whatever it takes.

Jesus fucking wept


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Prison awaits for these charmers ...
> 
> Jail for council staff who stole £1m in benefit claims con





> *Menelik Cowan*, who worked for Lambeth Council and lived in Enfield, was convicted of five charges of fraud by abuse of position after trial.
> 
> He admitted one charge of fraud by abuse of position and one of possession of false identity documents with intent. The value of his offending was *£286,918.92*.
> 
> ...



As Lambeth, Kingston, and Barking and Dagenham Councils were cheated out of a total £1,025,912 in the fraud which ran between 2006 and 2016, have any of them, particularly Lambeth (in the context of forum thread), responded with any commentary regarding the robustness (or otherwise) of their audit and internal control procedures?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I didn't say 'Brixton Community Venture' as though it was some title, rather as a venture purporting to serve the community.


Not do I see where they are 'purporting to serve the community'.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Not do I see where they are 'purporting to serve the community'.



Migrateful are a living wage employer


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> All this absurd arguing and now bannings over a thoroughly inoffensive and low profile well-meaning scheme that most people who were asked about it in an objective way on the street wouldn’t have any kind of problem with, let alone feel inclined to paint it in a bad light whatever it takes.
> 
> Jesus fucking wept


You know_ exactly_ why he was banned and is was entirely his own fault. And if you if you lived where I live and interact with the people I do, you might be surprised how many people "on the street" are utterly fed up with unaffordable, exclusive things happening in what was their neighbourhood.

My point that it is a shame that a training event happening in a famously poor area comes with zero concessions to unemployed people or those on benefits is a perfectly reasonable tone too - but that never stops the familiar faces lining up to have a pop and do their best to make this forum as toxic as possible.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

Effra Social tonight - free entry all night 







Brixton pop party tonight! Massive dancefloor thumpers at the Effra Social, Fri 19th April 2019


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Not do I see where they are 'purporting to serve the community'.


Seriously? Brixton Pound Cafe not a venture aimed at supporting the community?
I will admit that describing them as a community venture was my interpretation of their mission and am happy to be corrected if that's not the case, if they're just another cafe in Brixton...

So do they pay their workers a living wage then? More? Less?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Nowhere on their website does it say anything about community venture.


Great


----------



## alex_ (Apr 19, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Seriously? Brixton Pound Cafe not a venture aimed at supporting the community?
> I will admit that describing them as a community venture was my interpretation of their mission and am happy to be corrected if that's not the case, if they're just another cafe in Brixton...
> 
> So do they pay their migrant workers a living wage then? More? Less?



Brixton pound cafe are the venue which Migrateful are renting ( 100 pounds for the session ).

I suspect Migrateful are paying their staff living wage ( as this is a requirement of being a living wage employers ), but probably not their volunteers ( the people taking the courses ) who are there to learn a skill.

Alex


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

I love the Brixton Pound cafe.



> Brixton Pound Café is a pay-what-you-can community café using surplus produce to create a delicious, affordable veggie and vegan menu for everyone regardless of situation. The Brixton Pound Café provide a relaxed and inclusive environment for locals who want an alternative to expensive, less inviting establishments in the area.
> 
> Brixton Pound Café is a truly radical place, designed to reflect the multitude of voices using the space and embody the ethics and values on which the organisation was built.
> 
> Participatory, inclusive, and social, it’s a utopian experiment that springs from the Brixton Pound ethos of questioning neoliberal economic dogma and showing how we can do things differently.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh good, my interpretation was right then. That's a bloody relief! I also have good will for them but, clearly, not for this event.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Seriously? Brixton Pound Cafe not a venture aimed at supporting the community?
> I will admit that describing them as a community venture was my interpretation of their mission and am happy to be corrected if that's not the case, if they're just another cafe in Brixton...



Oh, OK, I thought your ire was aimed at Migrateful rather than the Brixton Pound Cafe.

So it's the Brixton Pound Cafe who are 'ignorant'.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Oh, OK, I thought your ire was aimed at Migrateful rather than the Brixton Pound Cafe.
> 
> So it's the Brixton Pound Cafe who are 'ignorant'.


Shall we both just throw loaded questions at each other then?  I think I've got better things to do with my time...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> You can post all the research you want. None of it that I have ever seen will give you any indication as to what poor people wish to do with whatever little money they have.
> 
> Are you actually suggesting that poor people are never capable or wishing to treat themselves to something a little out of the ordinary? Really?



Id say in Coldharbour Ward that is the case in my experience

Take the Grove Adventure playground In involved in. Its free service for local residents. Many parents could not afford holiday play schemes. Even if they are in relative terms for London "cheap". Such as the Brixton Rec one.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh good, my interpretation was right then. That's a bloody relief! I also have good will for them but, clearly, not for this event.


I honestly don’t understand why.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I honestly don’t understand why.


As I said earlier, I think it's insulting. Being poor is a demoralising experience in and of itself but even more so when your community is full of offers and opportunities which would cost your entire weekly food budget.
No effort to include poor people and it seems incongruent with the community ethos of the venue.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 20, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> As I said earlier, I think it's insulting. Being poor is a demoralising experience in and of itself but even more so when your community is full of offers and opportunities which would cost your entire weekly food budget.
> No effort to include poor people and it seems incongruent with the community ethos of the venue.



They are running private classes in Brixton ( paying money to and therefore funding a community venue ), to raise funds to train migrants.

It’s sole objective is to raise money to train “poor people”.

Is the insulting bit that they are trying to raise too much money ?

Alex


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> They are running private classes in Brixton ( paying money to and therefore funding a community venue ), to raise funds to train migrants.
> 
> It’s sole objective is to raise money to train “poor people”.


 I thought it was to give them jobs.
Do you have a problem with me saying poor people? If so, please elaborate rather than just "quoting me"




> Is the insulting bit that they are trying to raise too much money ?
> 
> Alex


There are children in the area who will not eat lunch for the next two weeks because it's half term and their families struggle to feed them without school lunches. Food poverty.

The community is overrun by eateries and foodie things to do, none of them are accessible to poor people. Do you really not understand why it's insulting for them to walk past all of this, hunger in their bellies and always having to tell their children 'no'?

It's not insulting that they are fundraising for their business but they are contributing to the marginalisation and demoralisation of the poor.


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 20, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I thought it was to give them jobs.
> Do you have a problem with me saying poor people? If so, please elaborate rather than just "quoting me"
> 
> 
> ...


The  Brixton pound cafe is the one place in Brixton where people can afford to eat and socialise regardless of their income as customers choose what they pay. I think that makes it a valuable part of our community.  It’s not a commercial business it’s a social enterprise and if they can raise money from the richer residents of Brixton, with the intention of feeding any profits back into their worthy enterprise then that’s got to be a good move. Short of piling the poor into ghettos physically apart from the rest of the community, there will always be the issue of poorer residents having to walk past rows of businesses selling stuff they can’t afford. It’s the way the world is, and that’s the reason many of us are socialists hoping to change the whole system. Picking on the one business in Brixton that really does offer food at a price everyone can afford seems a bit mean to be honest. The cooking classes are a fundraiser for migrants so I hope they charge as higher prices as they can get the customers to pay. That is generally the idea with fundraising activities.


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The  Brixton pound cafe is the one place in Brixton where people can afford to eat and socialise regardless of their income as customers choose what they pay. I think that makes it a valuable part of our community.  It’s not a commercial business it’s a social enterprise and if they can raise money from the richer residents of Brixton, with the intention of feeding any profits back into their worthy enterprise then that’s got to be a good move. Short of piling the poor into ghettos physically apart from the rest of the community, there will always be the issue of poorer residents having to walk past rows of businesses selling stuff they can’t afford. It’s the way the world is, and that’s the reason many of us are socialists hoping to change the whole system. Picking on the one business in Brixton that really does offer food at a price everyone can afford seems a bit mean to be honest. The cooking classes are a fundraiser for migrants so I hope they charge as higher prices as they can get the customers to pay. That is generally the idea with fundraising activities.


And that about wraps it up. Or should, anyway.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The  Brixton pound cafe is the one place in Brixton where people can afford to eat and socialise regardless of their income as customers choose what they pay. I think that makes it a valuable part of our community.  It’s not a commercial business it’s a social enterprise and if they can raise money from the richer residents of Brixton, with the intention of feeding any profits back into their worthy enterprise then that’s got to be a good move. Short of piling the poor into ghettos physically apart from the rest of the community, there will always be the issue of poorer residents having to walk past rows of businesses selling stuff they can’t afford. It’s the way the world is, and that’s the reason many of us are socialists hoping to change the whole system. Picking on the one business in Brixton that really does offer food at a price everyone can afford seems a bit mean to be honest. The cooking classes are a fundraiser for migrants so I hope they charge as higher prices as they can get the customers to pay. That is generally the idea with fundraising activities.


I've said I have good will for them and have interpreted their community ethos quite accurately, I haven't made any condemnation of them so I really don't think I'm picking on them. I'm allowed to have a critical opinion though aren't I? Allowed to point out that the  irony of a community resource for affordable food hosting unaffordable cookery classes in a borough with food poverty is faintly insulting.
I don't think that's mean. It's a judgement based on context and opinion.

I find your comment about this is just how the world is depressing and fatalistic but if thats the case then I'll still show some solidarity with the people being fucked over by the way it is. Each to their own.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

I offered concessionary rates on my Brixton Bowie charity fundraiser (and let some people in for free). The full price tickets were only £7 anyway, so relatively affordable and cheaper than any of the comparable Bowie events taking place on the same weekend - and they were all for private profit. I still managed to raise well over £1,500 which has been given away to local charities.

#justsaying


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've said I have good will for them and have interpreted their community ethos quite accurately, I haven't made any condemnation of them so I really don't think I'm picking on them. I'm allowed to have a critical opinion though aren't I? Allowed to point out that the  irony of a community resource for affordable food hosting unaffordable cookery classes in a borough with food poverty is faintly insulting.
> I don't think that's mean. It's a judgement based on context and opinion.



You said



ShiftyBagLady said:


> they should be less fucking ignorant.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You said


Well done for your characteristically selective quoting


----------



## Tron Cruise (Apr 21, 2019)

This is the world's most depressing thread. Please delete my account, I can't stand it any longer. Utterly miserable sniping and bitterness, fucking dreadful.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Tron Cruise said:


> This is the world's most depressing thread. Please delete my account, I can't stand it any longer. Utterly miserable sniping and bitterness, fucking dreadful.


Why not contribute something positive then and make things better?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's Windrush Square at 2am


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's a pretty, late night photo of the town centre. 

What isn't so pretty is the herds of drunk laaads out on the lash


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Just in case anyone interested, there is a CAMRA Brixton pub tour on Wednesday 24th April, starting (surprisingly) 7 pm at the Hero of Switzerland. Will cross-post to LJ & Beers thread. (from London Drinker)


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> And that about wraps it up. Or should, anyway.



Just for clarification. When Southlondon says:


> . It’s the way the world is, and that’s the reason many of us are socialists hoping to change the whole system.



You and the other posters who liked Southlondons post won't have a problem with a radical socialist Labour government bringing about a socialist UK?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Slightly irritated by watching the NHS Long Term Plan committee on BBC Parliament.
Main witness Simon Stevens, CEO of NHS England. Former ward Councillor Angell Ward 1998 - 2002 (now called Coldharbpur Ward - under new boundaries)
The gist of the meeting seems to be that councils are expected to pick up funding more and more NHS costs from VD clinics to autism services.
They are not saying anything about the cuts to council funding from central government we keep hearing about.

What does it all mean? My former councillor seems to support a system whereby NHS funding comes from the council - whose funding has been cut.
A bit like President Trump raving about Obama care. Of course Simon Stevens last appointment before NHS England was with United Health Minnesota (in Brazil and other third world countries). The ideal candidate to put through NHS cuts under the guise of "reform".

And he was a LABOUR councillor, a LABOUR councillor (to quote Neil Kinnock)
BBC Parliament - Select Committees, NHS Long Term Plan Committee


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 23, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've said I have good will for them and have interpreted their community ethos quite accurately, I haven't made any condemnation of them so I really don't think I'm picking on them. I'm allowed to have a critical opinion though aren't I? Allowed to point out that the  irony of a community resource for affordable food hosting unaffordable cookery classes in a borough with food poverty is faintly insulting.
> I don't think that's mean. It's a judgement based on context and opinion.
> 
> I find your comment about this is just how the world is depressing and fatalistic but if thats the case then I'll still show some solidarity with the people being fucked over by the way it is. Each to their own.


Hosting unaffordable cookery classes but providing hot meals for what ever your pockets can afford. No other business in Brixton allows the customer to set the price paid. Of course you’re allowed a critical opinion, but don’t try to paint this worthy enterprise as somehow part of the gentrification problem. They are part of the solution as they are taking money from the wealthier customers to subsidise the poorer ones. You should be picking on the profit chasing chains that offer nothing to those on limited incomes other than unaffordable products and minimum wage jobs


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> I offered concessionary rates on my Brixton Bowie charity fundraiser (and let some people in for free). The full price tickets were only £7 anyway, so relatively affordable and cheaper than any of the comparable Bowie events taking place on the same weekend - and they were all for private profit. I still managed to raise well over £1,500 which has been given away to local charities.
> 
> #justsaying


The capacity at your fundraiser would have been far greater than places at the cookery session, therefore allowing a few in for free wouldn’t have the same detrimental impact on funds raised that allowing even 2 or 3 free places on the cookery session would have had.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The capacity at your fundraiser would have been far greater than places at the cookery session, therefore allowing a few in for free wouldn’t have the same detrimental impact on funds raised that allowing even 2 or 3 free places on the cookery session would have had.


Again, NO ONE has ever suggested that anyone should ever be let in for free at this cookery session. But for the reasons already explained, I feel that one or two concessionary rates for locals on benefits would have been more appropriate given the high cost of the event, the nature of the venue _and_ the area it's in, where some people are struggling to survive.

I don't think that's too controversial an opinion.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2019)

I think the Brixton Pound Cafe is only available for private classes on request, for a minimum of 8 people. Open classes aren’t held there according to the Migrateful website. The fee goes towards paying for chef training for refugees. I have actually met one of their alumni - she's a Syrian refugee and lawyer who isn’t allowed to practice law here. Thanks to Migrateful she now runs her own catering business.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

Free bike repairs 
Get your bike fixed up for free! Dr Bike check-ups around Brixton and Lambeth, April – May 2019


----------



## alex_ (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Again, NO ONE has ever suggested that anyone should ever be let in for free at this cookery session. But for the reasons already explained, I feel that one or two concessionary rates for locals on benefits would have been more appropriate given the high cost of the event, the nature of the venue _and_ the area it's in, where some people are struggling to survive.
> 
> I don't think that's too controversial an opinion.



What are you suggesting as a concessionary rate ?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

alex_ said:


> What are you suggesting as a concessionary rate ?


Really not interested in pursuing this pointless line of enquiry.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Really not interested in pursuing this pointless line of enquiry.



It was your idea !


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

This looks good Free development and entrepreneurship programme for PoC/BAME creatives offered by 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, south London


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It was your idea !


It was my suggestion to include at least one or two concessionary rates for the reasons I have stated many times. Seeing as they're not offering any such rates, there is absolutely no point me dreaming up suggested rates for your pointless titillation.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> It was my suggestion to include at least one or two concessionary rates for the reasons I have stated many times. Seeing as they're not offering any such rates, there is absolutely no point me dreaming up suggested rates for your pointless titillation.



And do you now understand why you offering discounted rates for a large event with very low per person fixed costs ( an event in a bar ), is totally different to them offering discounted rates for a very small event with relatively high per person fixed costs ( a meal ) ?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

alex_ said:


> And do you now understand why you offering discounted rates for a large event with very low per person fixed costs ( an event in a bar ), is totally different to them offering discounted rates for a very small event with relatively high per person fixed costs ( a meal ) ?


Oh, so you're going to just continue anyway?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> Hosti
> You should be picking on the profit chasing chains that offer nothing to those on limited incomes other than unaffordable products and minimum wage jobs



I do pick on big business here and still have to deal with same line of argument. Why are you picking on this business not that one line. Ritzy dispute for example.

Ive previously  also posted up definition of gentrification that avoids picking on individual business. In short gentrification is caused by capitalism so capitalism is the problem. This doesnt get a lot of interest on this forum.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I do pick on big business here and still have to deal with same line of argument. Why are you picking on this business not that one line. Ritzy dispute for example.


Loads of people are _quite happy_ to completely ignore the Ritzy boycott.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Ive previously  also posted up definition of gentrification that avoids picking on individual business. In short gentrification is caused by capitalism so capitalism is the problem. This doesnt get a lot of interest on this forum.



What kind of interest are you looking for?

I think lots of people would agree that gentrification is something that happens under capitalism and might say that's just stating the obvious. The more difficult question is what to do about it - are you hoping for people to read your post and become revolutionary socialists? What might get more interest is suggestions about how to intervene in the system to lessen the impact. Some people want to intervene by having a go at individual businesses - I don't think that's very productive and am more interested in things like changes to housing and planning policy, which don't rely on overthrowing capitalism.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Just for clarification. When Southlondon says:
> 
> 
> You and the other posters who liked Southlondons post won't have a problem with a radical socialist Labour government bringing about a socialist UK?


I myself would have no problem whatsoever with that!


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Just for clarification. When Southlondon says:
> 
> 
> You and the other posters who liked Southlondons post won't have a problem with a radical socialist Labour government bringing about a socialist UK?


No problem at all


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2019)

teuchter said:


> What kind of interest are you looking for?
> 
> I think lots of people would agree that gentrification is something that happens under capitalism and might say that's just stating the obvious. The more difficult question is what to do about it - are you hoping for people to read your post and become revolutionary socialists? What might get more interest is suggestions about how to intervene in the system to lessen the impact. Some people want to intervene by having a go at individual businesses - I don't think that's very productive and am more interested in things like changes to housing and planning policy, which don't rely on overthrowing capitalism.



How about this list:

Bring back rent controls on private landlords. 

Make big organisations like Network Rail give proper tenancies to all. Looks to me like if all the small business had secure leases like the pawnshop then NR would not have got away with kicking them out. 

So rent controls of leases with much greater security. 

Property owners for to long now have had carte Blanche to hike up rents on housing and business premises. The balance of power must be put back towards private renters of accomodation and small business who rent from property owners. 

Get rid of viability as reason to reduce social housing element of large private housing schemes. 

When Councils put into planning guidelines that 50% affordable on large schemes is required this actually is done. If property developers don't like it then that's there problem. 

If they throw a hissy fit and leave land undeveloped for three years then Council should be able to CPO land at cost. Not at price hiked up as though it was going to be profitable housing development. 

And on private big developments get rid of this "intermediate" housing as qualifying for affordable. Its not. The 50% should be social rents same as Council rents. The hit to profits being bourne by developer. 

On Capitalism. Well I need to dig out my old post. Based on reading David Harvey , the Marxist geographer. 

I did say, what I thought was realistic option. Supporting a Corbyn/ McDonnell led radical socialist government. They aren't going to overthrow Capitalism straight away but use State power to regulate it. Unlike New Labour. 

The difference is between Corbyn confront and regulate and Chuka. Chuka TIG is remodeling the "centre" ground. Chuka would agree with all the issues but baulk at prospect of confronting Capital. 

Which is required. 

Chuka would say he is just as concerned as Corbyn about the "system". Its that the politics that Corbyn/ McDonnell represent is to much hard left intervention. 

I would say that Chuka whilst saying he agrees with all the problems , doesn't really want to do the hard line measures to change the balance of power between Capital and Labour. 

I've even seen this in the XR rebellion. Whilst supporting Green New Deal, which is socialist, they are so worried about losing public support that there public message is that they are "beyond politics"

The answers to todays problems are socialist. This does not mean necessarily revolutionary change as in Russian Revolution . It does imo mean a drastic change in power between Capital and the other 99%. Which will be opposed.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> How about this list:
> 
> Bring back rent controls on private landlords.
> 
> ...


I'd redefine the current definition of 'affordable' into something more meaningful. Like 'no more than 10% more than social housing.'


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> How about this list:
> 
> Bring back rent controls on private landlords.
> 
> ...



I would agree in principle with most of the proposals you make.

It's for another thread really, but there's not a lot of clarity about what people mean when they say 'socialist'. I think technically neither Chuka nor Corbyn are proposing socialism. They are both offering flavours of social democracy. You are not happy that Chuka goes far enough. Some are not happy that Corbyn goes far enough. Some would laugh at the idea that Corbyn is 'hard left'. Some seem to think he represents something just short of communism. So when you ask people if they would support a 'radical socialist labour government', your and their definition of what that actually means might differ quite wildly.

Anyway, all that is why I find it a bit meaningless for someone to say that 'Capitalism causes gentrification' and then everyone nods their heads and says capitalism is the problem, but it doesn't go anywhere in terms of real proposals for how to change things.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I would agree in principle with most of the proposals you make.
> 
> It's for another thread really, but there's not a lot of clarity about what people mean when they say 'socialist'. I think technically neither Chuka nor Corbyn are proposing socialism. They are both offering flavours of social democracy. You are not happy that Chuka goes far enough. Some are not happy that Corbyn goes far enough. Some would laugh at the idea that Corbyn is 'hard left'. Some seem to think he represents something just short of communism. So when you ask people if they would support a 'radical socialist labour government', your and their definition of what that actually means might differ quite wildly.
> 
> Anyway, all that is why I find it a bit meaningless for someone to say that 'Capitalism causes gentrification' and then everyone nods their heads and says capitalism is the problem, but it doesn't go anywhere in terms of real proposals for how to change things.



This sounds like the kind of centre ground on the one hand on the other that is meaningless.

So I can't criticise individual businesses. If I put forward definition that moves beyond criticising individuals. Putting definition at a different level then I can be criticised for being meaningless. As I'm not putting forward "real" proposals.

So on the one hand I can be criticised for direct criticisms of real actual situations but if I put forward higher level of criticism then I can be criticised of being not realistic.

This is how the centre ground operates. If you read Chuka its this line of argument he uses.

And its for this thread. Posters here have great sport in attacking others for individual criticism of business. So I'm putting forward different way of looking at it on this thread. 

Its entirely in keeping with this thread.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> As I'm not putting forward "real" proposals.



You put forward a whole bunch of 'real' proposals in your post 216. And I said I agreed with most of them.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You put forward a whole bunch of 'real' proposals in your post 216. And I said I agreed with most of them.



Fair enough. You did say that.


----------



## thebackrow (Apr 24, 2019)

rlw said:


> Does anyone know what the plan for Ferndale Road is?
> 
> A few weeks ago we were told about funding to create a low traffic route: Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’
> 
> ...



It was a potholed mess around the bridge and the cobbles at the junction with Pulross Road were broken up enough to be dangerous on a bike.  It needed doing whether or not the motor traffic levels are going to change.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2019)

Next month! 
Brixton Bookjam returns to Brixton Hootananny on Mon 6th May – admission free


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2019)

And this Sunday Save Our Children’s Centres: campaign meeting at Brixton Library, Sunday morning, 28th April 2019


----------



## Angellic (Apr 24, 2019)

What's the best way for a friend visiting to park in a CPZ in Brixton? Thanks


----------



## T & P (Apr 24, 2019)

Angellic said:


> What's the best way for a friend visiting to park in a CPZ in Brixton? Thanks


That's a brave question to ask around here 

Many main roads and at either end of residential streets leading to main roads there usually are some pay and display bays. Your friend might need to download the parking app (details on the sticker on the pay & display machines), as some of said machines have now stopped taking coinage and the only way to pay is by app, or telephone.

Alternatively main main roads have free parking bays for limited periods of time, usually 20 min, 30 min or 1 h.

There are still some free parking streets left in the wider Brixton area, but it'd be a good 10- 15 min. walk from central Brixton.

As a longer term solution, all Lambeth residents can buy Day Visitor Parking Permit booklets, which allow visiting cars to be parked for one day in residential areas. If you buy them online you should receive them in the next few days in the post, so if your friend is not visiting imminently you might receive them in time.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 24, 2019)

T & P said:


> That's a brave question to ask around here
> 
> Many main roads and at either end of residential streets leading to main roads there usually are some pay and display bays. Your friend might need to download the parking app (details on the sticker on the pay & display machines), as some of said machines have now stop taking coinage and the only way to pay is by app, or telephone.
> 
> ...



Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 24, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Thanks, very helpful.



If you have a street email list - ask on that if you can borrow or buy one - that’s what happens on our road


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2019)

Angellic said:


> What's the best way for a friend visiting to park in a CPZ in Brixton? Thanks


There's a guide here:



Where you can park - guide | Lambeth Council


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2019)

Angellic said:


> What's the best way for a friend visiting to park in a CPZ in Brixton? Thanks


Tell them to use public transport


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 24, 2019)

I love the Brixton Pound Cafe - it's the only cafe I visit regularly. 

They use and distribute surplus food and you can pay what you can afford. They do loads of vegan stuff - I'm not vegan but its coverting me to oat milk in drinks. The staff are so friendly and its just a great place to sit or to meet up with friends. They host loads of community events and welcome our regular older queer meetings there. FREE.

Don't want to join in any pointless theoretical arguments about what they should do there. I think they are doing a great job as it is.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I love the Brixton Pound Cafe - it's the only cafe I visit regularly.
> 
> They use and distribute surplus food and you can pay what you can afford. They do loads of vegan stuff - I'm not vegan but its coverting me to oat milk in drinks. The staff are so friendly and its just a great place to sit or to meet up with friends. They host loads of community events and welcome our regular older queer meetings there. FREE.
> 
> Don't want to join in any pointless theoretical arguments about what they should do there. I think they are doing a great job as it is.


I love them too. That's why I've helped them out in the past and will continue to do so whenever asked.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2019)

The gift shop in Market Row next to Franco Manca is closing down and everything is half price or less.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2019)

Brixton news Women’s rights activists call for community support to combat harassment at Lambeth abortion clinics


----------



## Winot (Apr 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Fair enough. You did say that.



I agree with most of them too Gramsci. You should be careful - you are in danger of exposing consensus on the Brixton forum and what would we do then?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2019)

Atlantic Road/Coldharbour Lane 2am


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm left a bit speechless by this press release.



> This Sunday 28th April, investment banker and mother [double barreled name] from South London will take on the challenge of the most coveted event in any runner’s calendar, the London Marathon. ******* will run the gruelling 26.2 miles to raise funds for [a charity]. Through UK Aid Match, the UK government will match all funds raised by **** from the UK public.
> 
> ***** is based in London and is an investment banker and mother of two young children.
> 
> We hope that *****’s inspiring story is something that might be of interest to your readers. Please find our press release below. Both ***** and [charity] spokespeople are available for interviews.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2019)

Look at the sad state of this


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2019)

There was a fight in Sainsbury's just now. I narrowly avoided being knocked over by the one very angry customer and then had to duck swiftly to avoid being hit on the head by a flying shepherd's pie. Which made the shopping experience a little unusual.


----------



## nick (Apr 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Look at the sad state of this
> 
> View attachment 168973


Yep saw that earlier this week.
Maybe I don't understand the nuances of graffiti - but to me carefully thought out and well drawn images, along with some poignant words, have been mutilated by some barely literate tagging and squiggles.
Seems very disrespectful - but perhaps I am missing something in my understanding of graff culture?

eta - I noticed this morning that there were red squiggles over the face but didn't see anything else - the picture you how has a whole lot of follow on tags: I don't remember the black and purple stuff there at 8am this morning. An example of the "broken windows" effect in action ?


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 26, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm left a bit speechless by this press release.


I'm only inspired to puke.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 26, 2019)

Tolpuddle said:


> I'm only inspired to puke.



Maybe you should get something more pressing to worry about? 

'Somebody different to you is doing a marathon to raise money for women's charities'

Why would that make you puke?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah...investment bankers are human too, y'know!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

Tolpuddle said:


> I'm only inspired to puke.


I think it's brilliant when people take part in marathons to raise money for the less fortunate. It takes a lot of hard work and effort to run a marathon.

However, I'm less impressed when I get sent a _press release_ singling out one individual investment banker's "inspiring" story in the hope that their name will get plastered all over their press.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

This looks good Brixton Finishing School for Digital Talent invites 18-25 year olds to take up their free summer course


----------



## discobastard (Apr 26, 2019)

There's a lot of contradictory stuff going on here then.  We like people doing stuff for charity, but not if they want to get their name out there or are an investment banker (even though we don't know what they invested in).

And we also like free digital media and advertising courses, but we regularly talk about what wankers advertising, marketing and PR agencies are.  And the people that run advertising agencies are not dissimilar to investment bankers in that a) they have a lot of money and b) their job is to effectively take more off of others.

So is a free course that gets young people to be more like them a good thing or a bad thing?

Confusing isn't it.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2019)

Winot said:


> danger of exposing consensus on the Brixton forum and what would we do then?



Focus has now been returned to disapproving of individuals, etc, so we are back on track. Phew!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2019)

Do we need a consensus?


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do we need a consensus?


This board wasn't set up with any expectations of consensus on every issue, but the fairly recent lurch to right-leaning, pro-gentrification, 'I'm alright Jack' politics coupled with a depressing keenness to belittle and attack leftish/community initiatives is a real, real shame.

It gets pointed out to me quite a lot by local activists and I find it a bit embarrassing at times.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2019)

Admittedly once upon a time there was more of a general perspective which was closer to my own than nowadays.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Focus has now been returned to disapproving of individuals, etc, so we are back on track. Phew!



I did provide alternative.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Admittedly once upon a time there was more of a general perspective which was closer to my own than nowadays.



I've had chat with friend of mine recently about politics In this country. She joined Labour party due to Corbyn. In her seventies. 

I said I often found old people open minded and naturally of the left. They grew up and were adults when life in the this country seemed to be improving. Idea of Welfare State and mixed economy with workers having decent rights seemed the norm.

The other segment of the population we felt affinity with were young people. The other lot who felt what Corbyn represented was for them. The young generation realise life is not going to be better for them unless there is radical change. 

Its the middle group we felt out of affinity with. 

There general perspective is that of accepting the middle ground / Thatcher norms as a fact of life. If you mention anything different you are not living in the real world. 

So I am hopeful. I think things will change. The general perspective will change.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2019)

I recall a couple of weeks ago someone complaining about Lembit Opik doing vox pops in central Brixton.
I haven't been able to track that one down, but here is another Urban75 favourite done very recently.
Aparat is a sort of Iranian Youtube apparently - maybe Lee is calling in a favour from George Galloway here?
Sirena Did you get an eagle's eye view of this?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I recall a couple of weeks ago someone complaining about Lembit Opik doing vox pops in central Brixton.



I didn't complain. I just pointed out that he was there doing it.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

Pay what you can to learn Photoshop skills


Learn Photoshop skills with TechClub at Brixton Pound Cafe on Tuesday 30th April


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> He’s a bloody Tory, who has no natural empathy for social housing tenants. He  is simply looking for opportunities to attack the labour council which is what Tory politicians do. Anyone who believes a Tory led Lambeth would be better than the council we have at the moment for all its new labour short comings is deluded. Have a look at the targeted cuts Tory councils have made in boroughs they control compared to what we have suffered in Lambeth. The man is Tory scum, comfortable owning a company that helps evict vulnerable residents. It devalues a worthy campaign to give succour to a man who’s party gave us austerity.



Way to entirely miss my point.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2019)

T & P said:


> The experience is not about the venue but about learning valuable cooking tips and techniques. Courses of most kinds, in particular those requiring manual work and specific equipment usually take place in any practical space available, and the glamour of the venue or lack thereof is completely irrelevant.
> 
> You are perhaps looking at it from the point of view of the subsequent meal not being in elegant enough surroundings, but the meal is not the main draw of the activity. And indeed one could say that by holding it at the Brixton Pound Cafe instead of in an upmarket restaurant the experience prices will certainly be significantly cheaper than would otherwise have been, making them more accessible to more people. Whichever angle I look at it from I can only see positives.



Some skill-learning classes are value-for-money. I did a "pickling" class at Brockwell Community Greenhouses. £30-ish for 3 hrs, but you got a lot of tips of the sort you don't find in books, and my _sauerkraut_ has never been so good!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 168069
> 
> Here's Brixton Bid putting their funds to good use. We can never have enough slogans flapping from the lamposts of Brixton, can we?



Directly above the directions to the kharzis, too. How apt!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2019)

rlw said:


> Does anyone know what the plan for Ferndale Road is?
> 
> A few weeks ago we were told about funding to create a low traffic route: Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’
> 
> ...



Entirely possible. Resurfacing etc is Highways dept, change of use is planning dept, I believe.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Directly above the directions to the kharzis, too. How apt!


The ones that close half an hour before bladder-bulging drinkers depart!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2019)

editor said:


> The ones that close half an hour before bladder-bulging drinkers depart!



Yep, meaning that the entire area stinks of piss until the morning.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

Albert loo scene


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

The 'Disco Festival' in Windrush Square


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 27, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 169134
> 
> The 'Disco Festival' in Windrush Square


A wind blown open space in broad daylight is not the ideal setting for disco tbf


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2019)

> The 'Disco Festival' in Windrush Square


 


> A wind blown open space in broad daylight is not the ideal setting for disco tbf



It may be worth comparing this with disco in Brixton prior to the arrival of Brixton Buzz:



*Brixton Disco, Pre-Brixton Buzz style*​


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> It may be worth comparing this with disco in Brixton prior to the arrival of Brixton Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brixton Disco, Pre-Brixton Buzz style*​



As a matter of interest would that have been Clouds - ie 390 Brixton Road after the RamJam and before The Fridge?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> It may be worth comparing this with disco in Brixton prior to the arrival of Brixton Buzz:
> 
> *Brixton Disco, Pre-Brixton Buzz style*​


What has the 'arrival' of Brixton Buzz got to do with anything here?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> As a matter of interest would that have been Clouds - ie 390 Brixton Road after the RamJam and before The Fridge?



Yes according to the comments in the YouTube link.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2019)

Anyway, I'd love to get people contributing their Brixton photos to the site. 































Brixton Photo Project: The Colour Red. Now let’s see your work!


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> It may be worth comparing this with disco in Brixton prior to the arrival of Brixton Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brixton Disco, Pre-Brixton Buzz style*​



I was not in brIxton at that time but the clip could easily have been filmed in clubs I used to frequent in the north, Leeds Derby  Leicester Nottingham also a country club up near Darlington which was Sunday night and drew large contingents from far afield where I saw a group of dancers form a human pyramid on the dance floor with a guy on top playing a trumpet......


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2019)

Excellent to see a longstanding Brixton trader at the heart of this legal action:

Group blocked from hiring boat ‘because they are black’ launch landmark court battle


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I see on Brixton Blog are reporting Sports Direct's property on Popes Road has now been acquired by Hondo - the latest owner of Brixton covered markets.
That should be exciting.
Plans for Brixton markets published as purchase of Sports Direct site confirmed

[already posted under Brixton Village thread I see - apologies for repetition]


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

This looks like money well spent.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

High Trees are commissioning some art for Tulse Hill Estate

High Trees Community Development Trust  » Calling Local Artists!


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> High Trees are commissioning some art for Tulse Hill Estate
> 
> High Trees Community Development Trust  » Calling Local Artists!


I'm halfway through writing a piece on this for Buzz. Seems a good opportunity for local artists.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> High Trees are commissioning some art for Tulse Hill Estate
> 
> High Trees Community Development Trust  » Calling Local Artists!



 

That'll rule out everyone except for established commercial operations then, or those with the connections to partner up with some kind of professional company.


----------



## pesh (Apr 29, 2019)

£8K budget, the insurance shouldn't be more than a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 169255
> 
> That'll rule out everyone except for established commercial operations then, or those with the connections to partner up with some kind of professional company.



As Pesh says, that type of insurance isn’t expensive to obtain, if anyone was interested in applying but didn’t know how to secure the insurance I’d be more than happy to talk them through the process and point them in the right direction for insurance suppliers.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> As Pesh says, that type of insurance isn’t expensive to obtain, if anyone was interested in applying but didn’t know how to secure the insurance I’d be more than happy to talk them through the process and point them in the right direction for insurance suppliers.



I have to have PI insurance, I have a limit quite a bit less than £5m and it's not cheap. Maybe it's different if what you are doing is artworks.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

If you join Artists information for £38 you get the first two insurance requirements covered for free

Choose your membership - a-n The Artists Information Company


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

New artwork in the station







Brixton tube station art: Aliza Nisenbaum paints Underground staff members


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> If you join Artists information for £38 you get the first two insurance requirements covered for free
> 
> Choose your membership - a-n The Artists Information Company


Fair enough - I'm surprised it's so cheap.

I guess insurers have decided that artist screw-ups don't tend to be expensive - that, or it's hard for anyone to sue them.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

I’d imagine it’s a collective buying thing. If you join a union like Bectu you get a lot of insurance included in your membership as well


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Fair enough - I'm surprised it's so cheap. I guess insurers have decided that artist screw-ups don't tend to be expensive - that, or it's hard for anyone to sue them.


One of the issues GPs agonise over in their (NHS) "contracts" appear to be professional indemnity. That and pensions. Clearly doctors do get sued occasionally - cases of brain damage, life-long disability etc over incorrect or too slow treatments.

I suppose there are certain esoteric paints containing lead, arsenic etc. But hard to imagine this being an issue in public art.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2019)

Au contraire - making art often involves risky things - solvents, scaffolding, aerosols etc - so even though I never heard of the Pi insurance thing it makes sense when you think about it. Large scale open air projects in public space even more vulnerable to accidents.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 29, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Au contraire - making art often involves risky things - solvents, scaffolding, aerosols etc - so even though I never heard of the Pi insurance thing it makes sense when you think about it. Large scale open air projects in public space even more vulnerable to accidents.


Professional Indemnity doesn't cover that, that is Public Liability.  Definitions for artists:

*PUBLIC & PRODUCTS LIABILITY
Significant Features & Benefits of Cover*
_This policy provides cover in respect of legal liability for damages including claimant legal costs for;
· Accidental Injury to any person
· Accidental loss or damage to third party Property happening during the period of insurance in connection with the Business.
_
*PROFESSIONAL INDEMNITY
Significant Features & Benefits of Cover*
_Provides cover against civil liability claims made against the policyholder and notified to the insurer during the Period of Insurance as a result of any
a) negligent act or negligent omission or breach of duty of care
b) infringement of copyright and other intellectual property rights
c) breach of confidence or misuse of any confidential information
d) defamation
Also covered are the mitigating costs incurred in limiting or preventing such a claim._


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2019)

PI is not about breaking windows with scaffolding or dropping sculptures on people's heads during installation - it's things more like advising people that a certain material will be fine, and then it catching fire and burning down their building, because you didn't check out its fire resistance.

As I understand it, it comes back to what can be reasonably expected of a 'professional' in terms of their knowledge and expertise. If a doctor messes up your medication, then they probably haven't acted professionally and to the standard you would reasonably expect. There might be things that an 'artist' does that can be argued to be outside of their professional scope - and that might include specifying materials and so on, which perhaps would be seen to be down to the fabricator, or even the person commissioning the job, and hence unlikely that you could sue them for negligence. Maybe that's why it's cheap. I dunno, I'm completely just speculating.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks like money well spent.
> 
> View attachment 169235


i hope you don't see a red white and blue brixton


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 29, 2019)

Saw my first Euros poster, for the Greens, in Tulse Hill


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

teuchter said:


> PI is not about breaking windows with scaffolding or dropping sculptures on people's heads during installation - it's things more like advising people that a certain material will be fine, and then it catching fire and burning down their building, because you didn't check out its fire resistance.
> 
> As I understand it, it comes back to what can be reasonably expected of a 'professional' in terms of their knowledge and expertise. If a doctor messes up your medication, then they probably haven't acted professionally and to the standard you would reasonably expect. There might be things that an 'artist' does that can be argued to be outside of their professional scope - and that might include specifying materials and so on, which perhaps would be seen to be down to the fabricator, or even the person commissioning the job, and hence unlikely that you could sue them for negligence. Maybe that's why it's cheap. I dunno, I'm completely just speculating.



In creative industries, PI is largely about ensuring that work doesn’t infringe copyright or lead to defamation claims. Essentially arse covering..


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

Why would Lambeth tell people to take out insurance with one specific private company? 

Love Lambeth

Not a particularly nice company either, it seems: https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Thistle-Insurance-Services-Reviews-E766406.htm


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

If anyone can get past their paywall, could you copy and paste it here please (if it's any good) 

The fascinating history of Brixton, the one-time ‘Oxford Street of the South’


----------



## MissL (Apr 30, 2019)

I have ways and means ;-) Here you go.

It’s not London’s oldest market - the one at Borough was first mentioned in 1276 and claims to have been in existence since 1014 - but the 150-year-old Brixton Market is certainly one of the best. Over 60 years ago Ian Nairn, the architectural critic, described it as “stalls everywhere, arcades everywhere, diving through buildings and under the railway. Meat, fish, nylons, detergent: an endless convoluted cornucopia”. Although the covered arcades Market Row and Granville Arcade (known now as Brixton Village) have increasingly converted to some excellent street-food cafes and restaurants, Nairn would still recognise the vibrant albeit rather ramshackle market today.

When the costermongers first wheeled their barrows into Brixton they wanted to take advantage of the well-to-do customers going in and out of the elegant Brixton stores which included the sophisticated Bon Marché, London’s first purpose-built department store, named (and modelled) on the original Bon Marché in Paris and the first steel-framed building in the country. Brixton at the time was a salubrious place to live and famous for its shopping, for a long time it was known as the ‘Oxford Street of the South’.

By the end of the 19th century, some were already dismissing Brixton as populated by only the ‘servant-keeping middle-classes’. By 1931 even the middle classes were fleeing to London’s outer reaches and it told a story when the boxes at the Brixton Empress Theatre were removed to make way for more cheap seats.

When the large Empress Theatre had opened on Boxing Day in 1898 the Music Hall variety circuit was at its peak. The performers were some of the highest paid and lauded entertainers in the country. ‘I earn more than the Prime Minister,’ said the comedian Little Tich, ‘but I do so much less harm.’ By this time the large houses in Brixton were being broken up into cheap flats and lodgings, often as digs for the variety artists working at the numerous nearby theatres and music halls.

In the summer of 1948, 300 of the Empire Windrush passengers found their way to Brixton. Initially housed in the deep underground shelters on Clapham Common they soon made their way to the nearest Labour Exchange situated on Coldharbour Lane, right next to the Granville Arcade. Soon Brixton, not least because of a few friendly Jamaican landlords, became the hub of the Jamaican community in London. The market quickly adjusted and started selling yams and plantains next to the potatoes and cabbages to the appreciative new Caribbean inhabitants.

In the 1950s and 1960s, however, the comedians, singers, ventriloquists and acrobats still made up much of Brixton's population. One ex-acrobat was Tom Major-Ball who with his family, including his son John the future Prime Minister, lived around the corner from the market on Coldharbour Lane.

Abraham Thomas Ball (Major was a stage name) started appearing in Music Halls and circuses at the end of the 19th century. He was initially as an acrobat and trapeze artist but later became a successful double-act with singer and dancer Kitty Grant who would later become his wife. Known as Drum and Major they were relatively successful performing acrobatics, comic songs and comedy sketches. The year after they met they went on a tour of South America where they accidentally got caught up in a civil war in Uruguay and Major-Ball was forced to enlist in a local militia.

Unfortunately Kitty died after a tragic on-stage accident in 1928 but on her death bed she asked a young dancer called Gwen Coates, who had recently joined their act, to look after Tom. This Gwen did for the next 34 years, giving birth to John Major in March 1943.

Tom Major-Ball's family of five, which also included a white bull terrier called Butch and a pet-budgerigar, moved to Coldharbour Lane in 1955. They lived in just two rooms - the cooker was shared on the landing with another tenant, the toilet was two floors down and there was no bathroom at all. Their landlord was called 'Uncle Tom' and he occupied the ground floor and basement of the house. Unknown to John Major at the time, 'Uncle Tom' was actually his half-brother (his father had had an affair with Mary Moss, the wife of a young musician in 1901). Tom had also been on the stage as a singer and for years appeared with his sister Jill Summers, who later achieved fame as Phyllis Pearce in Coronation Street.

Another singer who worked on the British variety circuit and also a Brixton resident was Don Arden. Arden, father of Sharon Osbourne, lived on Angell Road just off Coldharbour Lane and was married to a former acrobatic dancer called Hope Shaw. Arden was relatively successful impersonating singers such as Enrico Caruso and actors such as Edward G. Robinson and George Raft. In 1955, when the Major-Balls were moving into their two-roomed Brixton flat, Arden was ‘blacked up’ as a regular on the Black and White Minstrel Show - the ‘highlight’ of his performing career.

Don Arden’s landlady was a pianist called Winifred Attwell who by the mid-fifties was undoubtedly one of Britain’s most popular entertainers. Trinidadian-born, her undisguised cheerful personality and well-played honky-tonk ragtime music brightened up many a ‘knees up’ in those pre-rock ‘n’ roll days. When Atwell reached number one in 1954 with ‘Let’s Have Another Party’, she became the first black musician in the UK to sell a million records. At the peak of her popularity her hands were so valuable they were insured for £40,000. The contract included a clause – and how many of us would like to sign a legal document like this – that she must never wash the dishes.

Once a resident of Brixton herself she had by now moved to leafy Hampstead but still owned properties and businesses in the area. In 1956 on the corner of Chaucer Road and Railton Road (a few hundred metres from Brixton Market) she opened what was possibly the first black women’s hairdressers in the country called The Winifred Atwell Salon.

By the late Fifties tastes in music were rapidly changing. Don Arden gave up singing and became an agent and manager. He signed Gene Vincent in 1960 (by then a much bigger star in the UK than the US) and then the Nashville Teens. According to Johnny Rogan's book ‘Starmakers & Svengalis’, when group member John Hawken complained about the amount of money they were receiving Arden told him: ‘I have the strength of 10 men in these hands’ and threatened to throw him from an office window. He then managed the Small Faces but after hearing that the impresario Robert Stigwood had discussed with the group about changing managers, Arden came to his office and also threatened to throw him out of the window. Arden would later write in his autobiography, ‘I didn’t want to hurt Stigwood. I just wanted to frighten him and get a laugh out of it’.

The far more mild natured Winifred Atwell had her last top ten hit in 1959. When record sales started to fall in Britain, she spent more and more time in Australia where she was still very popular. In 1961 her hairdressing salon in Railton Road closed down and ten years later Atwell was granted permission to stay in the country that she had begun to love.

In 1981 at about the same time Winifred Atwell was granted full Australian citizenship, a Molotov cocktail was thrown through a window of The George Hotel on the corner of Effra Parade and Railton Road. It was 14 April 1981 and the second night of the infamous Brixton Riots that took place mainly as a reaction to the heavy-handed Metropolitan Police’s ‘Operation Swamp’; in just six days over 1,000 people were stopped and searched and 86 arrested. When the riots were over a small parade of shops just down from the George had also been destroyed - the building that was once the Winifred Atwell Salon had been burnt to the ground. She died just two years later from a heart attack in Sydney on 27 February 1983.

By now John Major had been a Conservative MP for about four years and had recently become a junior whip. It was also when Eddie Grant’s ‘Electric Avenue’ had entered the US charts. Originally released the previous year in the UK the song about the street that was the main part of Brixton Market had been written in response to the riots which he had watched unfurl on television: ‘People felt they were being left behind and there was a potential for violence. The song was intended as a wake-up call’. Grant was later invited back to Brixton in 2016 to open the huge illuminated Electric Avenue sign that now looks down on the street.

The Empress Theatre is long gone - it was demolished in 1992 and replaced by an ‘affordable’ housing development - but Brixton Market is still a lively place and more popular than ever. Many people, worried about excessive gentrification, initially criticised Brixton Village but it gave the old market a new lease of life. The market as a whole is still a bit ramshackle and disorganised but there is, of course, a plan to structure it into something more ordered and regulated. Sixty years ago Ian Nairn feared that a grand plan that was proposed at the time would ruin the market. He hoped that it ‘was so grand that it would be deferred until planners can understand what makes the place tick’. Let’s hope Lambeth Council’s current ‘Brixton Street Market Masterplan and Action Plan’ is also deferred until they realise that most residents and visitors to the market like it just the way it is.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2019)

As PDF no photos:


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

I never knew boring ol' John Major had such a fascinating family history!


----------



## MissL (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> I never knew boring ol' John Major had such a fascinating family history!



I know. I really liked Phyllis Pearce.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2019)

Don Arden was a fucking shark....


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2019)

MissL said:


> I have ways and means ;-) Here you go.
> 
> 
> By the end of the 19th century, some were already dismissing Brixton as populated by only the ‘servant-keeping middle-classes’. By 1931 even the middle classes were fleeing to London’s outer reaches and it told a story when the boxes at the Brixton Empress Theatre were removed to make way for more cheap seats.
> ...




A few points..

The George Hotel was burned down by rioters as it was a racist pub.

The George (now Harmony, formerly Mingles), 82 Railton Road, London, SE24 0LD - lost pubs of Lambeth

Brixtons life as an upmarket area was short. The Bohemian element came in the 30s.

Its often been put forward that it was the 70s squatters that helped start gentrification. This is historically nonsense.

For much of its life Brixton was homee to artists and entertainers.

For most of it existence Brixton was affordable place to live.

And the issues that underlay the 81 riots are still present.

See this piece:

A Fatal Stabbing Took Place At This Man's Youth Club - Now He Speaks Out

The views of the long-standing hard working community worker Ira




> “People are struggling [and...] yet, right next door, people are building penthouses. The middle class are coming in and gentrifying the area. And [if you’re working class] you get marginalised and you feel marginalised in your everyday life.”
> 
> This can have dire consequences, he warned.
> 
> “These things add up. And it’s hard not to say you understand why people are desperate.



Id say what Ira says is representative of what I regularly hear.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2019)

MissL said:


> It’s not London’s oldest market - the one at Borough was first mentioned in 1276



as was Croydon's market on Surrey Street. In your face Borough.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

This looks good. She was a bloody amazing artist. 






Identity! A Poly Styrene Retrospective, 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, 17th May to 7th June 2019


----------



## theboris (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks good. She was a bloody amazing artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up yours!


----------



## theboris (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> I never knew boring ol' John Major had such a fascinating family history!


The old joke that did the rounds in the 90s was that John Major was the only man to ever run away from the circus to join a bank


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> If anyone can get past their paywall, could you copy and paste it here please (if it's any good)
> 
> The fascinating history of Brixton, the one-time ‘Oxford Street of the South’


Ouch, isn't that like, ermm stealing copyright?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Ouch, isn't that like, ermm stealing copyright?


I'm sure the Telegraph will survive.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm sure the Telegraph will survive.



I don’t think that’s the point of copyright conventions. When did you start seeing (c) as means tested?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don’t think that’s the point of copyright conventions. When did you start seeing (c) as means tested?


Are you REALLY that desperate for a fight that you're going to argue on behalf of the _fucking Telegraph_ over the use of one (linked) copy and pasted article on a non profit site?


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Are you REALLY that desperate for a fight that you're going to argue on behalf of the _fucking Telegraph_ over the use of one (linked) copy and pasted article on a non profit site?



Not really. I’m going to argue on behalf of those who create something that they have the inalienable right to decide who has access to that thing that they’ve created and at what cost and with what conditions. When did you stop believing that?


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Not really. I’m going to argue on behalf of those who create something that they have the inalienable right to decide who has access to that thing that they’ve created and at what cost and with what conditions. When did you stop believing that?


In your perverse view of copyright you've just breached editor right to his inalienable right to decide who has access to his creation ( his post) by quoting it.
M'learned friends will be in touch.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

peterkro said:


> In your perverse view of copyright you've just breached editor right to his inalienable right to decide who has access to his creation ( his post) by quoting it.
> M'learned friends will be in touch.



Not really. It’s not my perverse view of copyright,  but a widely accepted definition outlined in the 1988 copyright act. I’ve used the editor’s words for the purpose of criticism and review, which is permitted usage under copyright convention, and where there is proven precedent on this site. 

I was wondering when he’d ceased supporting copyright convention.

 Your next question?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Not really. I’m going to argue on behalf of those who create something that they have the inalienable right to decide who has access to that thing that they’ve created and at what cost and with what conditions. When did you stop believing that?


FYI: I didn't reproduce the text myself - although it remains freely available to anyone at no cost - no images were reproduced and the content here was credited with a link. So basically it's a case of "internet article gets quoted on non-profit bulletin board elsewhere with link to source." I think you'll find it happens all the time.

But good luck with pursuing something as flimsily piss-weak as that in the courts if that's what you want to do.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I was wondering when he’d ceased supporting copyright convention.


Ah, so it really is all about making it personal.

PS Just in case you missed it: _*I didn't post up the text. *_Which rather begs the question: why aren't you admonishing the person who you did in your selfless quest to defend the Telegraph's copyright?


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Not really. It’s not my perverse view of copyright,  but a widely accepted definition outlined in the 1988 copyright act. I’ve used the editor’s words for the purpose of criticism and review, which is permitted usage under copyright convention, and where there is proven precedent on this site.
> 
> I was wondering when he’d ceased supporting copyright convention.
> 
> Your next question?


So my posting of the verbal bollocks  (creative work my arse) from the Telegraph was not for the purpose of criticism and/or review.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

For the record, my words and images get reposted all over the fucking shop every week without permission.  

If it's a commercial site, I get very angry. If it's a non profit site (i.e without adverts), I usually just insist on a credit and a link.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

If anyone is interested, you can see the base of the elevated platform of Brixton station at the moment.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Ah, so it really is all about making it personal.
> 
> PS Just in case you missed it: _*I didn't post up the text. *_Which rather begs the question: why aren't you admonishing the person who you did in your selfless quest to defend the Telegraph's copyright?



Nothing personal, so you can let that one lie.

But you did ask for it to be pasted on the site you manage. 

I’d defend any copyright holder to allow their content to be protected or used as they see fit or put behind a paywall. 

I’m not sure why you’re referring to courts, but it seems a big leap.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

peterkro said:


> So my posting of the verbal bollocks  (creative work my arse) from the Telegraph was not for the purpose of criticism and/or review.



Interesting point. That would be to do with the percentage of the quoted content from the whole work. What percentage of the whole is it?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> But you did ask for it to be pasted on the site you manage.


Yes. And? 
What 'crime' does that make me guilty of?


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes. And?
> What 'crime' does that make me guilty of?



Why do you speak of crimes and courts?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Why do you speak of crimes and courts?


Why are you fucking droning on and on about something that nobody cares about, and why are you aiming it at me when I wasn't the person who posted up the Torygraph content that you're suddenly so deeply concerned about?


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Why are you fucking droning on and on about something that nobody cares about, and why are you aiming it at me when I wasn't the person who posted up the Torygraph content that you're suddenly so deeply concerned about?



Let’s let it lie, given that no one cares about copyright. That’s useful to know


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Let’s let it lie, given that no one cares about copyright. That’s useful to know


Jesus. What's the matter with you? I've said nothing of the sort so kindly quit posting up such dishonest, deceitful crap.

What I said was that _no one cares about one bit of cut and paste from the Torygraph being reproduced here_. As far as I can see, you're the only person getting your knickers in a twist. But well done for all the disruption anyway. Great job.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Jesus. What's the matter with you? I've said nothing of the sort so kindly quit posting up such dishonest, deceitful crap.
> 
> What I said was that _no one cares about one bit of cut and paste from the Torygraph being reproduced here_. As far as I can see, you're the only person getting your knickers in a twist. But well done for all the disruption anyway. Great job.



Good. Glad that’s cleared up. I was worried for a while


----------



## cuppa tee (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks good. She was a bloody amazing artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I luv x Ray spex, and identity Is one of my favourite songs.......
.....think it's more relevant today than ever what with Twitter FB instaram etc
Hope no one will throw a wobbler if I share the lyric......


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I luv x Ray spex, and identity Is one of my favourite songs.......
> .....think it's more relevant today than ever what with Twitter FB instaram etc
> Hope no one will throw a wobbler if I share the lyric......
> 
> View attachment 169508


The last two lines of this ring just as true today, sadly 



> Warrior in Woolworth's
> Humble he may seem
> Behind his servile innocence
> He plots and he schemes
> ...


----------



## ash (May 1, 2019)

These homes ‘beat to rhythm of Brixton’

Visit the BRX show apartment & marketing suite today. These 1, 2 & 3 bed homes truly beat to the rhythm of Brixton, with high-spec interiors, private balcony or terraces to each home, communal gardens & unbeatable transport links. Prices from £455,000.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Spring showers yesterday


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Double rainbow!


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2019)

CAFE MAX IS REOPENING TOMORROW!

Hurrah!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

This looks great 






IN BRIXTON – an exhibition by Magnum Photographer Chris Steele-Perkins at Photofusion, from May-June 2019


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Big up Universal Roots Records in  Brixton! 






A look inside Universal Roots Records in Reliance Arcade, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that Peter Mahew the Star Wars wookie actor lived in  Effra Court, bottom of Brixton Hill in the early 1980s.

The IMDB biography online says Mahew was born in Barnes, and worked at Kings College Hospital as an orderly prior to being talent spotted.

He had a one bedroom flat upstairs in the block (price at the time would have been maybe £16,000 - £18,000 top wack).
He complained that he had problems with Lambeth rates department. Being an actor he had a lot of time "resting" and apparently whilst Lambeth would sign you on for Rate benefit if you were unemployed, they couldn't cope with signing people on, then signing off a few weeks later.

I only got to know him (assuming he is the one) because Peter Mahew was one of many leaseholders in the block who formed a residents group to oppose measures the new owners of Effra Court were trying to impose measures to extract "value" from leaseholders - like compulsory new windows and lease extensions.

It seems Peter Mahew moved to America where he became an American citizen in 2005.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

Update: Extinction Rebellion – Lambeth update and meeting planned for Wednesday May 8th


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

Our former great leader.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

Utterly pointless sign on the Ovalhouse Theatre site


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)

Brixton photos 

















In photos: Brixton Orchard begins to bloom in the spring sunshine, May 2019


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)

Club 414 - the last days 

In photos: The last days of Brixton’s Club 414 – Saturday 4th May 2019


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)

Looks like the Wine Parlour are opening up in the Villaaaage #perfectmatch


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)




----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Looks like the Wine Parlour are opening up in the Villaaaage #perfectmatch








Now confirmed. Rah rah! 

Oh, and they're coming to Half Moon Lane soon too.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh, and they're coming to Half Moon Lane soon too.



Already closed down in Herne Hill afaik.

I quite like the Wine Parlour and it’s run by locals who also operate the bar in The Hideaway in Streatham.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Already closed down in Herne Hill afaik.
> 
> I quite like the Wine Parlour and it’s run by locals who also operate the bar in The Hideaway in Streatham.


Personally, I hate the place.


The Vintage 1824 store in Herne Hill is still listed as open (described as 'peak gentility' by The Times).


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2019)

It definitely closed a while back and the site is up for rent.  Interesting that it failed in ostensibly a more wealthy and middle class area.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 6, 2019)

Hey older drinkers in Brixton! hooray - I'm so fed up on the very rare occasion I venture into Brixton for a drink (early of course as I have no ID) that I'm usually twice the age of the average punter. If only crap beer is on offer (as it is in so many Brixtone establishments) then I quite like drinking wine. I did think that the Wine Parlour looked a bit pretentious when I've walked by it before, but I'll certainly have another look now, thanks editor.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hey older drinkers in Brixton! hooray - I'm so fed up on the very rare occasion I venture into Brixton for a drink (early of course as I have no ID) that I'm usually twice the age of the average punter. If only crap beer is on offer (as it is in so many Brixtone establishments) then I quite like drinking wine. I did think that the Wine Parlour looked a bit pretentious when I've walked by it before, but I'll certainly have another look now, thanks editor.


if that's the kind of place you like to hang out, _enjoy!_


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

Ms T said:


> It definitely closed a while back and the site is up for rent.  Interesting that it failed in ostensibly a more wealthy and middle class area.


Perhaps they couldn't achieve the required footfall compared to Brixton which is already high on the list for wildly expensive restaurants and cocktail bars.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2019)

Here's who we donated to: 
Brixton Buzz donates over £1,500 to the local community, with money raised from our David Bowie celebration night


----------



## BusLanes (May 7, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's who we donated to:
> Brixton Buzz donates over £1,500 to the local community, with money raised from our David Bowie celebration night



Good work!


----------



## sparkybird (May 7, 2019)

On behalf of Brixton Windmill, many many thanks! X


----------



## nick (May 8, 2019)

Also - thanks again on behalf of KidsCity


----------



## editor (May 8, 2019)

Brixton ten years ago.  I put on some bloody good acts for free!


























Brixton at night 10 years ago: Bands, DJs and comedians at the Dogstar and Prince Albert, May 2009


----------



## ricbake (May 8, 2019)

.


----------



## ricbake (May 8, 2019)

Lambeth have another relatively meaningless survey...
Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey 

I mostly said toilets!


----------



## editor (May 8, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Lambeth have another relatively meaningless survey...
> Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey
> 
> I mostly said toilets!


Me too!


----------



## theboris (May 9, 2019)

Nice weather for ducks. I just spotted a pair of of them in Rush Common, I'm guessing refugees from Brockwell Park duck pond. In other news, the scaffolding is coming down from McDonalds


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

For Jack 







Crowdfunder and fundraising Windmill gig for Brixton music legend Jack Medley


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

Blooming heck it's belting it down.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Me too!



Me three


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

Albert toilets still looking exquisite


----------



## editor (May 10, 2019)

Here's one for those folks who are always having those 'occasional treats.'  Veggies and vegans can fuck off, apparently.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's one for those folks who are always having those 'occasional treats.'  Veggies and vegans can fuck off, apparently.



It says vegan or veggie options available if you let them know in advance. £30 is v cheap for 5 courses tbh. As is 5 wines for £18. You’d struggle to get even the teeniest of wines for £3 a glass anywhere.

ETA my maths is off. It’s £3.60 a glass which is still cheap.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2019)

Elm Park always have quite a few veggie options on their menu and are always happy to make a vegan option for for Mr Shakes. He’s never felt like they’ve just taken ingredients out of a veggie or meat dish which is a common occurrence.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> It says vegan or veggie options available if you let them know in advance. £30 is v cheap for 5 courses tbh. As is 5 wines for £18. You’d struggle to get even the teeniest of wines for £3 a glass anywhere.
> 
> ETA my maths is off. It’s £3.60 a glass which is still cheap.



As my partner is Vegan I will stick to Van Gogh. And its cheaper. Plus every time I have been there its been good quality with big portions.

I object to this know in advance stuff. A lot of places are putting vegan options on menu.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2019)

On their standard menu (well the April one of their website) there are vegan and veggie options, this is a special event set menu that you need to book for and they will do veggie and vegan options if people want them. 

They’ve increased veggie and vegan options since they opened so are obviously responding to customer demands.

Great local pub in my experience.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> As my partner is Vegan I will stick to Van Gogh. And its cheaper. Plus every time I have been there its been good quality with big portions.
> 
> I object to this know in advance stuff. A lot of places are putting vegan options on menu.


It’s a one off event. I’d have the hump if you had to do it with their everyday menu. But from what others are saying that’s not the case.

I get people get the hump with overpriced menus and stuff. But they are trying to be accommodating and actually for 5 courses it’s a totally reasonable price. 

I know this is a bugbear for some people, but ffs can we not all be a bit more reasonable. £30 for 5 courses is reasonable and they have to make a living. I’ve literally just come from the bog standard Portuguese restaurant in Tulse Hill and paid £40 for 2 for a 2 drinks each, bread and olives and 2 main courses. So £30 for 5 courses is really quite cheap tbh.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> It’s a one off event. I’d have the hump if you had to do it with their everyday menu. But from what others are saying that’s not the case.
> 
> I get people get the hump with overpriced menus and stuff. But they are trying to be accommodating and actually for 5 courses it’s a totally reasonable price.
> 
> I know this is a bugbear for some people, but ffs can we not all be a bit more reasonable. £30 for 5 courses is reasonable and they have to make a living. I’ve literally just come from the bog standard Portuguese restaurant in Tulse Hill and paid £40 for 2 for a 2 drinks each, bread and olives and 2 main courses. So £30 for 5 courses is really quite cheap tbh.



You haven't read my post properly.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You haven't read my post properly.


Yes I have.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Yes I have.



Not properly. Your reply is reading a lot into my post that wasn't there.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Not properly.


I have. You object to the let us know in advance. Fine. But it’s a one off. What’s the problem? I don’t get any choice as a carnivore. I can take it or leave it. 

editor was objecting to a) the price; and b) the fact veggies and vegans were told to fuck off. A) The price is reasonable (whether I’d choose to pay it is a different matter); and b) they’re not - they’re just asked to let them know in advance. 

I know Brixton has changed. I was there tonight and frankly a lot of the braying fuckwits were getting on my tits (hence why I ended up at the Portuguese caff in Tulse Hill). But I get a bit sick of the constant bashing of some stuff which is actually reasonably priced. It’s not my thing but good luck to them. Some businesses are utterly taking the piss, but perhaps we could be a bit more reflective before having a go straight away.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I have. You object to the let us know in advance. Fine. But it’s a one off. What’s the problem? I don’t get any choice as a carnivore. I can take it or leave it.
> 
> editor was objecting to a) the price; and b) the fact veggies and vegans were told to fuck off. A) The price is reasonable (whether I’d choose to pay it is a different matter); and b) they’re not - they’re just asked to let them know in advance.
> 
> I know Brixton has changed. I was there tonight and frankly a lot of the braying fuckwits were getting on my tits (hence why I ended up at the Portuguese caff in Tulse Hill). But I get a bit sick of the constant bashing of some stuff which is actually reasonably priced. It’s not my thing but good luck to them. Some businesses are utterly taking the piss, but perhaps we could be a bit more reflective before having a go straight away.



You should go back and look at my post. And what I was quoting.

Your bringing in stuff, yet again, that I was not posting about.


----------



## discobastard (May 11, 2019)

You can choose the stuff you get fucked off about. I’ve learnt that. 

Some of it just isn’t worth it. A reasonably affordable dinner offer with a call ahead veggie/vegan offer really shouldn’t be one of those things.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> As my partner is Vegan I will stick to Van Gogh. And its cheaper. Plus every time I have been there its been good quality with big portions.
> 
> I object to this know in advance stuff. A lot of places are putting vegan options on menu.


Van Gogh is miles better because they actually give something back to the community. Lovely people.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I have. You object to the let us know in advance. Fine. But it’s a one off. What’s the problem? I don’t get any choice as a carnivore. I can take it or leave it.


I was responding to their tweet which made no mention of any vegan/veggie options.

And I will admit to having a bit of a problem with menus that are "designed" but perhaps I'm just too cynical for my own good!


----------



## Smick (May 11, 2019)

editor said:


> if that's the kind of place you like to hang out, _enjoy!_


_Enjoy_!

You have made me laugh and cry in equal measure by perfectly capturing that most irritating of phrases. I'm not sure if it even is a phrase, as it's just a single word with emphasis, but everybody nowadays is telling me to enjoy things. Usually as a parting instruction. Who started them all doing it?

I should make a point of phoning whoever has said it to me late at night to detail exactly how much enjoyment I got from whatever it is that they told me to enjoy. 

"That afternoon at Latchmere swimming pool that you told me to enjoy. The changing rooms were quite dirty and, because there were swimming lessons on, they didn't turn the wave machine on, both of which impacted the enjoyment somewhat."

That would teach them....


----------



## paul mckenna (May 12, 2019)

Smick said:


> _Enjoy_!
> 
> You have made me laugh and cry in equal measure by perfectly capturing that most irritating of phrases. I'm not sure if it even is a phrase, as it's just a single word with emphasis, but everybody nowadays is telling me to enjoy things. Usually as a parting instruction. Who started them all doing it?
> 
> ...



It's like ordering a coffee from any "italian" coffee shop. They basically shout "enjoy it" at you


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

Doris Day's Brixton connection 







Reelstreets |   Man Who Knew Too Much, The (1956)


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

I don't understand this kind of thing, but it's free if its your bag:
Discover and Explore Peace


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

Loughborough Junction has been been 'quarterised' by the esteemed Alan Piper. 

Walk : Loughborough Quarter – The Brixton Society


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

There's been a bit of a lads punch up at the Prince of Wales. Quite a few cops on the scene.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2019)

Trendy mummies and daddies - Instagram this!



> We just wanted to let you know about our first ever edition of a kids only pop up event featuring 13 amazing Instagram brands showcasing their baby and kids clothes and accessories all under one roof!
> 
> It is going to be a massive networking/shopping/summer vibes event for all the amazing & trendy mummies and daddies out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Trendy mummies and daddies - Instagram this!


This sounds like a Tupperware party for buying children's clothes. A bit out of my area.

HOWEVER

What is happening with 100 Barringon Road?
The owner put it on the market a couple of years ago.
Did they sell? If so who to?

I guess you are hankering after Lambeth Council housing away-days and exotic art exhibitions?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 15, 2019)

The fucking Youth Club?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 15, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The fucking Youth Club?



Sick innit


----------



## editor (May 15, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The fucking Youth Club?


Where you pay £10 just to look at the things they want you to buy!


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2019)

Why would you pay for that? Am missing something?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 15, 2019)

I might just send my kids along for some free networking / summer vibes whilst I defrost the freezer


----------



## editor (May 15, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Why would you pay for that? Am missing something?


Trendy mummies and daddies can't miss out on the latest Instagram brand trends for their little darlings!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2019)

If anyone is about in Brixton then Time Tunnel are putting on a free pre-show party ahead of The Specials gigs both today and tomorrow from 2pm until about 8pm...

ETA: Upstairs at Market House


----------



## theboris (May 16, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If anyone is about in Brixton then Time Tunnel are putting on a free pre-show party ahead of The Specials gigs both today and tomorrow from 2pm until about 8pm...
> 
> ETA: Upstairs at Market House


post-show party at POW, it seems too The Specials Official Afterparty: Steve Cradock DJ Set – POW / The Prince Of Wales


----------



## editor (May 16, 2019)

Now this is priceless. The Wine Parlour has_ already_ complained about the noise coming from other units in Brixton Village, dispute them only arriving in the last week or so.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

Tonight - Oli Fowler celebration at Studio 73 in Brixton Village, tonight, Fri 17th May 2019


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

Nice initiative Mental Health Awareness Week: Brixton Mosaic Clubhouse asks ‘Are you ok? 

There's a link to their site if you want to donate.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

Some pics from last night's party at the Effra Social 

















In photos: Pop anthems party night at the Effra Social with Brixton Buzz DJs, 17th May 2019


----------



## editor (May 19, 2019)

Card players at the Prince Albert tonight, courtesy of the bloody amazing camera on the Huawei p30 phone.


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2019)

Looks like North Brixton will now be on the more upmarket Brixton tours
(article was in Sunday Times last week)


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2019)

A rare opportunity to visit a London terrace house with a kitchen extension, then.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 20, 2019)

This was posted on the Blue Cross Victoria's facebook page.   So posting here just in case. 

⭐️STRAY CAT HANDED IN⭐️

We had a cat handed into us yesterday evening , found in the SE5 area.
Neutered male, DSH, black and white, no collar but is chipped, we have written to the address on the chip as telephone numbers no longer working.
He is 11 years old and the name on the chip is Vilnius.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

I don't imagine Valencia Place  - which was once full of light industry - will look like this much longer:


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Yeah! Connect yourself to the REAL ENERGY from the dodgy religious feckers peddling their shit Local News rag.


----------



## organicpanda (May 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't imagine Valencia Place  - which was once full of light industry - will look like this much longer:
> 
> View attachment 171577


the owner has already had one planning application and his appeal rejected, he will have to do major changes to get anything through as whatever he wants to build will restrict the natural light of neighbouring properties. He broke so many rules and refused the advice given to him by planning that it was no surprise, I wait to see what he comes back with, it is now personal, the owner upset me by verbally bullying my 93 year old mother-in-law and then hiding behind his builder when I confronted him, the cnut


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> the owner has already had one planning application and his appeal rejected, he will have to do major changes to get anything through as whatever he wants to build will restrict the natural light of neighbouring properties. He broke so many rules and refused the advice given to him by planning that it was no surprise, I wait to see what he comes back with, it is now personal, the owner upset me by verbally bullying my 93 year old mother-in-law and then hiding behind his builder when I confronted him, the cnut


Wow. He sounds a horrible man. I remember when he built that house and it looked well dodgy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 21, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 171453
> 
> Card players at the Prince Albert tonight, courtesy of the bloody amazing camera on the Huawei p30 phone.


Are you on commission or something?


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you on commission or something?



He's probably on a CIA watchlist by now though.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you on commission or something?


Nothing wrong with bigging up a bit of good tech.


Sent from my amazing and still the best smartphone ever Apple iPhone (™)


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 21, 2019)

As someone with no desire to have either a camera or a smartphone, I don't fucking care.


----------



## organicpanda (May 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Wow. He sounds a horrible man. I remember when he built that house and it looked well dodgy.


different person, Adrian died a few years ago but you're right he was very dodgy with a heart of gold, and that house cost as much to fix as to build, the guy I'm talking about is has no redeeming features. he got the land where the twins had their garage by buying it off Adrians' daughter (she was very vulnerable at the time) at a vastly reduced price compared to what it would have sold for. If he's dealing with women he's rude and aggressive, if there's a man there he hides by saying it's nothing to do with him he is only carrying out the orders of the person who owns the company (himself). A self-righteous bully and a coward
eta just got an email from planning listing all the reasons his application was rejected, by the look of it he will not be able to build any residence's in that space oh well, what a shame, never mind


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> As someone with no desire to have either a camera or a smartphone, I don't fucking care.


Yet you still can't resist the urge to piss all over my post. You'd soon start moaning if I did the same to you, but I've got better manners than that.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Oh God. I'm hearing about a real Brixton legend who has just passed away. Trying to get confirmation now. I hope the rumours are false as I'll be really upset.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 171453
> 
> Card players at the Prince Albert tonight, courtesy of the bloody amazing camera on the Huawei p30 phone.


don't think i'll bother going there again, it was better back in the auld days when it wasn't so glary


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> don't think i'll bother going there again, it was better back in the auld days when it wasn't so glary


It still retains something of the old Brixton vibe in the week but it's a different story on weekends.


----------



## Angellic (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> don't think i'll bother going there again, it was better back in the auld days when it wasn't so glary



I thought it was POP.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Angellic said:


> I thought it was POP.


more pip, past its prime


----------



## Angellic (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Yet you still can't resist the urge to piss all over my post. You'd soon start moaning if I did the same to you, but I've got better manners than that.




Seems a bit harsh. Perhaps the comment was aimed at both comments regarding smartphones.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Seems a bit harsh. Perhaps the comment was aimed at both comments regarding smartphones.


I think the meaning was very clear and I don't take too kindly to suggestions that I post stuff up here for commercial gain.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 171632
> 
> Yeah! Connect yourself to the REAL ENERGY from the dodgy religious feckers peddling their shit Local News rag.


Funnily enough the Scientologists were outside the phone shop row - opp Superdrug - with two tables of e-meters on Sunday.


----------



## snowy_again (May 22, 2019)

it's my way or the Huawei etc.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Yeah, what Brixton really needs is some faux-hippy middle class incoming capitalists giving them a definition of what 'true happiness' is.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2019)

What is this ‘Ch:s’? Abbreviation for something I don’t get?


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> What is this ‘Ch:s’? Abbreviation for something I don’t get?


It’s ‘this’ written in a less than clear fashion.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

colacubes said:


> It’s ‘this’ written in a less than clear fashion.


The signwriter was probably shaking from smug happiness at the time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Yet you still can't resist the urge to piss all over my post. You'd soon start moaning if I did the same to you, but I've got better manners than that.


You're touchy. You didn't reply to my post #401 so I was replying to T&P.
And I don't care about tech stuff - why the fuck should I?

Edited to add swearing.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> You're touchy. You didn't reply to my post #401 so I was replying to T&P.
> And I don't care about tech stuff - why the fuck should I?
> 
> Edited to add swearing.



So why when Ed said his new phone camera was good you said this in post 401



> Are you on commission or something?



Then in post 404 you say this:



> As someone with no desire to have either a camera or a smartphone, I don't fucking care.



So which is it ? You don't care or your going to criticize the Ed for his make of phone?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci I'm really not interested in anyones gadgets.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Gramsci I'm really not interested in anyones gadgets.



So might be idea not to have a pop at Ed about his new phone.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2019)

There was some great poetry this afternoon in the Pound cafe - two young people giving a free reading. Cheered up my day no end.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So might be idea not to have a pop at Ed about his new phone.



FWIW I thought friendofdorothy was having a giggle with the first post, that's the sort of thing people say to someone who's showing off about their new gadget, I said it down the park to some guy who was going large on the pleasures of flying a drone, the second post was just dismissive of tech and gadgets in general, can't see why peeps are getting their knickers in a twist tbh


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> You're touchy. You didn't reply to my post #401 so I was replying to T&P.
> And I don't care about tech stuff - why the fuck should I?
> 
> Edited to add swearing.


Then ignore it rather than posting up snidey comments that I'm making money from posting up photos here. That really fucking pissed me off.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> FWIW I thought friendofdorothy was having a giggle with the first post, that's the sort of thing people say to someone who's showing off about their new gadget, I said it down the park to some guy who was going large on the pleasures of flying a drone, the second post was just dismissive of tech and gadgets in general, can't see why peeps are getting their knickers in a twist tbh



Taking a pop at the Ed is a sport on Brixton forum and I don't like it.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Gramsci I'm really not interested in anyones gadgets.


The point of the post was the late night photo of the Albert which you've ignored completely. I mentioned the make of the phone because people sometimes ask about how such shots were taken (and this one has exceptional low light qualities).

You'll also note that I have posted up loads of other photos in this very thread without mentioning the make. If you're not interested in the photos or how I took them, why bother having a dig? I don't do it on posts of yours that hold no interest to me.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Taking a pop at the Ed is a sport on Brixton forum and I don't like it.


Fair enough, maybe I don't look at the boards enough but I never had friendofdorothy down as disruptive or one of the '_usual suspects_' when it comes to baiting the editor.


----------



## alex_ (May 23, 2019)

editor said:


> The point of the post was the late night photo of the Albert which you've ignored completely. I mentioned the make of the phone because people sometimes ask about how such shots were taken (and this one has exceptional low light qualities



And it was a cracking low light photo


----------



## CH1 (May 23, 2019)

My polling station in Minet Road was not exactly buzzing earlier this morning.
32 people had voted by 10.00 am.
Amazing number of independents - 12? Made for a very unwieldy voting experience!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 23, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Amazing number of independents - 12



Is Roger Hallam who I think it is ?
Wonder why a gentleman farmer might be standing in London.


----------



## CH1 (May 23, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Is Roger Hallam who I think it is ?
> Wonder why a gentleman farmer might be standing in London.


Not sure who he is but he's got several Youtube clips.
This one at 1h 32m may be the most comprehensive


Apparently its not the winning that's important - its the making of the point, see European Elections: Nine Climate Emergency Candidates That Want to Shake Up The Political System

That said, until you asked the question I'd never thought about it. Zero TV coverage, at least on Sky and BBC/ITV.
In conformity with the Electoral Commission rules they were just "Independent" as they hadn't set up a party,, and therefore didn't even get any publicity from a party logo on the ballot paper.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

Here's a view of _The Edge_ with its see-through flats.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2019)

CH1 said:


> My polling station in Minet Road was not exactly buzzing earlier this morning.
> 32 people had voted by 10.00 am.
> Amazing number of independents - 12? Made for a very unwieldy voting experience!


 Who were all those independants? and the last one who didn't even have that dessciption? I'd not heard of any of them. 

In my polling station at about 4pm, I thought it looked rather quiet, but one of the staff said it had been a good turn out.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Not sure who he is but he's got several Youtube clips.
> This one at 1h 32m may be the most comprehensive
> 
> 
> ...




What's wrong with the Green party? Why aren't XR leaders like Hallam urging people to vote Green party?

I've watched some of Hallam explaining XR strategy a while back when I was up taking photos of Oxford Circus and Waterloo. I distinguish between the XR leaders like Hallam and the troops on the ground.

Hallam isn't interested in democracy. He wants to go "beyond politics". Use mass civil disobedience to create a situation where elected government can't function. Make state call state of emergency. As politicians can't be trusted as they may be swayed by voters/ corporate pressure replace them with a Peoples Assembly.

This will be composed of citizens in similar way to jury service. By lot. So not elected or accountable to anyone vote wise.

The state of emergency will use state to enforce measures for zero carbon by 2025.

The people's assembly remit will be to look at policies to get the zero carbon deadline. The People's assembly won't be allowed to change the state of emergency. So in practice its got limited powers.

This all adds up to potentially dictatorial system.

Hallam may be realistic. This is the only way to do it to save the planet.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 24, 2019)

the planet don't need saving, some humans think the human race deserve to be though.


----------



## BusLanes (May 24, 2019)

Lambeth have reported turnout at 42, up 8 from 2019.

I had a couple of Proxies yesterday alongside my own vote, so voted on way to work. Of the three booths it was busiest in Tulse Hill, Kennington and lastly Waterloo Oasis.

Also, this was first time I'd done proxies. Tool about 5 minutes each time to sort out.


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2019)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> the planet don't need saving, some humans think the human race deserve to be though.



XR view is that human made climate change is also leading to extinction of other animals.

Climate change will affect in adverse way most living beings on the planet.

I wouldn't say XR are just about the human race.

Which I would say is point in their favour.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 24, 2019)

Nice little downpour in North Brixton just now....
this meant all the flying insects fucked off early including bees on the blue tree
so no bats this evening.....


----------



## Angellic (May 25, 2019)

Wandered into Brixton yesterday around 7pm. As I got to the end of Rossiter Grove I noticed that Brixton Mosque now have an external speaker on the side of the building. It was relaying the sermon(?) inside. 
To me and a cat. 
Wasn't very loud but curious nonetheless.


----------



## CH1 (May 25, 2019)

I guess they are hoping Lambeth Enforcement take action so they can be a cause celebre. If so they'll probably be waiting till well after the last trump.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Nice little downpour in North Brixton just now....
> this meant all the flying insects fucked off early including bees on the blue tree
> so no bats this evening.....


I got well and truly drenched


----------



## BusLanes (May 25, 2019)

As did I.


----------



## BusLanes (May 25, 2019)

And in election news, rumour swirls around Twitter that Labour thinks it's had a very bad Thursday in Lewisham, Southwark and Islington.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

Some Brixton pics 
















Photo feature: the knackered pair of phone boxes on Brixton Road, London SW9


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 25, 2019)

I appended the Buzz story to Lambeth's self-congratulatory tweet about its RIBA prize, and copied in the two relevant Councillors. I wonder if there will be a response


----------



## BusLanes (May 25, 2019)

Some ex Labour guy who now runs European Movement has been tracking turnout of boroughs as they're reported. He marks Lambeth at 42% up from 37%.

Perhaps all the shy Brexit Party people are on the march. Or maybe the Libs or Greens. Who knows!


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2019)

Last night at the 414 was epic. End of an era. 35 years I have been going there. Since it was Steppers!
Love to Tony and Louise.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Last night at the 414 was epic. End of an era. 35 years I have been going there. Since it was Steppers!
> Love to Tony and Louise.


I'll be there tonight.


----------



## TopCat (May 26, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll be there tonight.


I'm tempted to go for the very last night tonight.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I'm tempted to go for the very last night tonight.


We've just got back in! Tonight is going to be special!


----------



## TopCat (May 26, 2019)

editor said:


> We've just got back in! Tonight is going to be special!


I admire your stamina Sir.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2019)

Last ever night at the 414. End of an era. So fucking sad.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2019)

Does anyone know of a walk in medical centre open today? 
Google is telling me the one in Streatham has been closed for over a year?  
Thanks.


----------



## RoyReed (May 27, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know of a walk in medicsl centre open today?
> Google is telling me the one in Streatham has been closed for over a year?
> Thanks.


I've never used it, but there's one at Clapham Junction. I don't know if there's anything closer to Brixton.

The Junction Health Centre


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> I've never used it, but there's one at Clapham Junction. I don't know if there's anything closer to Brixton.
> 
> The Junction Health Centre


Thanks.   I saw that one on Google.   But looking further into it, it says you have to register with them as your main gp. 
So I'd have to leave mine.  At least that's how it seems to work.  

Ok looks like I'm wrong.  I just noticed the don't need to be registered part.   Thanks will try that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Taking a pop at the Ed is a sport on Brixton forum and I don't like it.


Specially on those occasions when he's said nothing in the slightest objectionable


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know of a walk in medicsl centre open today?
> Google is telling me the one in Streatham has been closed for over a year?
> Thanks.


Liked  for 'good luck!'


----------



## BusLanes (May 27, 2019)

Good night for the LDs and Greens and we all now have a MEP, Scott.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 27, 2019)

Why we will remember Theresa May as one of the worst prime ministers in British history












*Good riddance to racialist rubbish.*​
Theresa May Resignation: Caribbean Community Reacts From Brixton


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

Some pics from Friday night at the Effra and Saturday at Market House. Quite different nights as you can see!

It was a bloody busy weekend with the last nights of the 414 and Jack's wake at the Windmill....
















In photos: Brixton Buzz party night at the Effra Social, Brixton, 24th May 2019

















Saturday night at Brixton’s Market House with Brixton Buzz DJs, Sat 25th May 2019


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

Nearly half a million rent per annum!

Brixton’s New Look store up for rent at an eye watering prices


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

The "most middle class war ever" breaks out in Dalyell Road:






London neighbours in 'middle class' row over flowers in street


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

Brixton article - New homes for Brixton – but what of a new interchange and station?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 28, 2019)

editor said:


> The "most middle class war ever" breaks out in Dalyell Road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think some proper guerilla gardening is called for.


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think some proper guerilla gardening is called for.



I think it’s the fucking up of guerilla gardening which is being objected too.

Alex


----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2019)

From a prominent local Black Green:

_"BRIXTON IS the second most famous black community in the world; Harlem’s first. Here are two equally famous – sometimes infamous - neighbourhoods that members of the Diaspora have proudly chosen to call home ..."_

So What Makes Brixton Tick?


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2019)

editor said:


> The "most middle class war ever" breaks out in Dalyell Road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TBH I find this depressing. Someone started a thread about voluntary work on Urban. One poster said they do go around to plant flowers etc in streets.

I've read all the notes.

Looks to me that a some local residents have been trying to do their bit and make the street look nice.

And have been accused of being gentrifiers.

Its imo depressing that its come to this.

Their are plenty of things that have happened or are happening to local area re gentrification.

Like scumbag developers wriggling out of affordable housing, Network Rail and the arches, a supine local Labour Council who have no answers to gentrification.

Yet a few locals who try to make the streets look a bit better, voluntarily for no pay, are accused of being gentrifiers.

This is offensive.

I'm the first to criticse this Council and property developers. Capitalism is the problem not well meaning people planting flowers.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 28, 2019)

*Rebel Dykes*! - There's a meeting locally soon, about the women who lived in Brixton squats in the 80s, with a showing of the trailer and discussion with Fisch - one of the rebel dykes who will be telling us about their project to make a full length documentary film.

PM me for details if you are interested.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> TBH I find this depressing. Someone started a thread about voluntary work on Urban. One poster said they do go around to plant flowers etc in streets.
> 
> I've read all the notes.
> 
> ...


I'd be fucked off if someone nicked flowers I'd planted - but then I also see people helping themselves to daffodils that appear outside the Barrier Block every year. Fuckers.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> *Rebel Dykes*! - There's a meeting locally soon, about the women who lived in Brixton squats in the 80s, with a showing of the trailer and discussion with Fisch - one of the rebel dykes who will be telling us about their project to make a full length documentary film.
> 
> PM me for details if you are interested.


Happy to list it on Buzz (but only if they want/need the publicity). If so, mail me the details, if not, ignore this post!


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2019)

editor said:


> The "most middle class war ever" breaks out in Dalyell Road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See from Twitter account Rachel Thompson is local feminist commentator. Quick Google and she has done some interesting stuff.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Happy to list it on Buzz (but only if they want/need the publicity). If so, mail me the details, if not, ignore this post!


not for this event, thanks - its a small free discussion. I'll ask the Rebel Dykes if they want coverage of the film documentary project though.

I haven't listed details on U75 listings as we have had some dubious journalists contacting us as they have seen it here, demanding comments from us.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> From a prominent local Black Green:
> 
> _"BRIXTON IS the second most famous black community in the world; Harlem’s first. Here are two equally famous – sometimes infamous - neighbourhoods that members of the Diaspora have proudly chosen to call home ..."_
> 
> So What Makes Brixton Tick?



You've posted this up directly after the post about gentrification and Street gardening.

I can only conclude you are taking a position on that.

Your time here you've always posted up links but you have never put up links and said what your view is. 

So what is your view on the street gardening?


----------



## editor (May 29, 2019)

Monday: 

Brixton Against Trump – anti-Trump campaigners to gather in Windrush Square, Mon 3rd June 2019


----------



## editor (May 30, 2019)

If you can... Please give blood at Lambeth Town Hall, Tuesday 4th June 2019


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2019)

editor said:


> If you can... Please give blood at Lambeth Town Hall, Tuesday 4th June 2019



Im a regular blood donor.

Its quite easy process.

I use the London West End Blood donor centre near Oxford Circus. Its permanent centre open seven days a week now. Unlike the ones like this that move around. So if one can't do this one there is the West End centre. I go on weekends.

Its well worth doing. Blood donations in this country are voluntary ( not paid for ) and NHS always need blood.

They text me where the blood went. After 10 donations I got a badge and certificate. So they appreciate what you do.

A tip always drink plenty of water based drink before donating.

London West End Blood Donor Centre


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2019)

Blood donation saved my life, cheers to all the bleeding darlings that donate


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Blood donation saved my life, cheers to all the bleeding darlings that donate



One of the things that makes me more positive about this country in these Brexit times is when I go to the West End Blood donor centre. Its very busy. With a diverse range of people. Its worth going just to see there is another side to this country.


----------



## sparkybird (May 31, 2019)

And don't forget the yummy biscuits you get afterwards! At Tooting they always have orange Club biscuits! Takes me back to my childhood...


----------



## Casaubon (May 31, 2019)

Lambeth is conducting a 'Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey' via Survey Monkey.

Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey

I think the deadline is tonight. Sorry for the short notice, I've only just found out about it, and apologies if it's been posted before.


----------



## organicpanda (May 31, 2019)

Casaubon said:


> Lambeth is conducting a 'Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey' via Survey Monkey.
> 
> Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey
> 
> I think the deadline is tonight. Sorry for the short notice, I've only just found out about it, and apologies if it's been posted before.


filled it in, but what a pish survey


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)

Tomorrow night if you fancy! Win free tickets for the Duckie Club at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern, Vauxhall this Saturday, 1st June 2019!


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> filled it in, but what a pish survey



Pish is an understatement.  Ask crap questions, get crap outputs.  I mean honestly, look at the list on this one...


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 31, 2019)

I put ‘more toilets needed’ in every other or comment box!


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I put ‘more toilets needed’ in every other or comment box!


Me too! I would have gone for 'less vibrancy' too but there was no tick box for that.


----------



## sparkybird (May 31, 2019)

No questions about drug dealing as I recall. Have times really changed that much???


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> No questions about drug dealing as I recall. Have times really changed that much???



Drug dealing problems on Brixton Station Road have been blamed on the presence of Pop by small local business.

Something the Council don't want to hear.

Most of drug dealing has been pushed out to the estates. Suspicion is that Council wanted central Brixton cleaned up. Council tenants don't matter. Not being part of Nu Brixton.

So no surprise that no questions.


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2019)

Casaubon said:


> Lambeth is conducting a 'Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey' via Survey Monkey.
> 
> Brixton Evening and Night Time Survey
> 
> I think the deadline is tonight. Sorry for the short notice, I've only just found out about it, and apologies if it's been posted before.



Thanks for this. Filled it in.

Same as shakespearegirl  put in about more toilets. I also said free public toilets and reopen the toilets on Windrush Square.

I said I feel safe in central Brixton.  Which is true. I always have even when I lived in central Brixton.

I put cleaning is poor, no more late night clubs or "restaurants". I want more late night retail shopping.

I said more affordable places.

As a side note Lambeth has got another load of free money from Sadiq - Brixton is now a "Creative Enterprise Zone". Was at a meeting discussing it last month. I said this project should put some of its grant money into keeping affordable spaces for locals.

Lambeth advertising on it here in Love Lambeth. The Council's online Pravda. 
Love Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> No questions about drug dealing as I recall. Have times really changed that much???



I did notice several tick boxes about begging and homelessness. 

I should have picked up on that and said I didn't have problem with it.

( Other then no one should need to be homless or beg).

In hindsight Council want survey that shows cracking down in begging is supported.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

So upsetting to see all the belongings of the 414 Club in the street late tonight after they were ruthlessly evicted. 

They've lived there for over 30 years.  I hope the cunts responsible get what's coming to them one way or another.


----------



## eno (Jun 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Absolutely sickening. This is a full page advert in Time Out. No doubt there's similar ones in the Far East. BRX my fucking arse.
> 
> View attachment 165145


Unfortunately this revolving eyesore is being built by my so-called Social Housing Provider Par Excellence (sic) Network Homes  who are clearly UNFIT FOR PURPOSE. A one-bedroom flat STARTS at well in excess of HALF A MILLION SQUIDS!!!!  Three beds is a touch less than ONE MILLION SQUIDS!!!  And that is allegedly "AFFORDABLE" although, to be fair, they didn't specify by which deranged definition they were relying as proof of such a spurious claim. And BY THE WAY I HAVE A FOI RESPONSE STATING THAT THE MORE THAN 1,000
HOMES IN THE FORMER EAST STOCKWELL NEIGHBOURHOOD OFFICE AREA WERE GIVEN TO NETWORK AS THEY WERE VALUED AT NOTHING BEING IN SICH A TERRIBLE STATE AT THE TIME OG TRANSFER. Quite clearly mass fraud and those respo able must be charged criminally and imprisoned.  Eno.  P.S. This goes for countless other Lambeth Council former housing area offices too. YUK!!!


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

Brixton 4.20am


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 1, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is great - as well as touching scenes from Brixton pubs (the old Coach and Horses was apparently Chris Steele-Perkins regular haunt) there are some amazing pictures of teenagers from 1970s Brixton at a reggae event in Brockwell Park and at a Vining St(?) street party who must now be grandparents of kids the same age.

Apparently a number of visitors have already recognised some people in photos.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 1, 2019)

For anyone looking to find that Chris Steele-Perkins 'IN BRIXTON' show at Photofusion over the next month...

Although Photofusion new address (since April) is International House, the entrance and gallery space is actually in the old highwalk-level entrance lobby to International House, which is accessed from the ramp or stairs up to Brixton Rec from Brixton Station Road.

Staggeringly crap photos taken on my battered Samsung phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> For anyone looking to find that Chris Steele-Perkins 'IN BRIXTON' show at Photofusion over the next month...
> 
> Although Photofusion new address (since April) is International House, the entrance and gallery space is actually in the old highwalk-level entrance lobby to International House, which is accessed from the ramp or stairs up to Brixton Rec from Brixton Station Road.
> 
> ...


What's happened to their old space? Has it been swallowed up into the socialite billionaire DJs empire of foodie hedonism?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 1, 2019)

editor said:


> What's happened to their old space? Has it been swallowed up into the socialite billionaire DJs empire of foodie hedonism?


Nothing visible from Market Row or Electric Lane yet.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 1, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> It is great - as well as touching scenes from Brixton pubs (the old Coach and Horses was apparently Chris Steele-Perkins regular haunt) there are some amazing pictures of teenagers from 1970s Brixton at a reggae event in Brockwell Park and at a Vining St(?) street party who must now be grandparents of kids the same age.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a number of visitors have already recognised some people in photos.



Don’t forget the Thatcher photo that was credited as being taken in Brixton market but was acutely a Tory photo opp in the markets of the East end.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> For anyone looking to find that Chris Steele-Perkins 'IN BRIXTON' show at Photofusion over the next month...
> 
> Although Photofusion new address (since April) is International House, the entrance and gallery space is actually in the old highwalk-level entrance lobby to International House, which is accessed from the ramp or stairs up to Brixton Rec from Brixton Station Road.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photos. I haven't seen the exhibition yet.

Photofusion have managed to re open the old walkway between International House and the Brixton Rec. Which I think is really positive.

When the Rec and International House were built the walkway was part of the original development. But has been closed off for years.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2019)

The scientologists are doing a brisk trade today. Their new spot outside Pret is a prime location. I can't decide how much I care about the consequences of their delusioneering. I suppose they do about the same amount of damage as christian churches, and far less than the conservative and UKIP parties. The ignorant are taking over the world. Late stage capitalism is unstoppable. Apres moi, le deluge.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> The scientologists are doing a brisk trade today. Their new spot outside Pret is a prime location. I can't decide how much I care about the consequences of their delusioneering. I suppose they do about the same amount of damage as christian churches, and far less than the conservative and UKIP parties. The ignorant are taking over the world. Late stage capitalism is unstoppable. Apres moi, le deluge.


Those cunts stole urban75's design once.

My stress levels rise as Scientologists set up shop in the centre of Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

Brixton graffiti 












‘London’s Most Dangerous Gang – Met Police’ – Brixton graffiti, June 2019


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2019)

Glad they got the apostrophe right.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2019)

I missed the July 2018 graffiti. It is truly edgy and vibrant.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 3, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Don’t forget the Thatcher photo that was credited as being taken in Brixton market but was acutely a Tory photo opp in the markets of the East end.


Modesty forbids etc...


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

Last time I posted up a series of the knackered phone boxes outside Vodafone, several people had a go at the council. And look at them now!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 3, 2019)

I saw one of Trump's helicopters flying over the barrier block a few mins ago. Heading south.

edit: one of these https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Marine_One_Whitehouse.jpg Would have been going to Biggin Hill I suppose.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

Some photos from today's action: 
















Splat! Brixton protests against Donald Trump’s visit to London, Mon 3rd June 2019


----------



## Dan U (Jun 3, 2019)

that milk is gonna stink tomorrow 

/dadchat


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Brixton graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its good to see some political graffiti. Making a good point. Not just tagging. 
I don't know how they managed to do it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Its good to see some political graffiti. Making a good point. Not just tagging.
> I don't know how they managed to do it.


Isn't this just a gang marking its territory then? I had assumed it was sort of tagging/bragging.
what's political about this? what is their point?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Isn't this just a gang marking its territory then? I had assumed it was sort of tagging/bragging.
> what's political about this? what is their point?



It says this:

 ‘London’s Most Dangerous Gang – Met Police – The System Goons  – ACAB!!!’

Clear enough I think.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 3, 2019)

think I just got what you mean. Wasn't imediately obvious to me


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 3, 2019)

Senior police officers used to be fond of saying that they are London's biggest gang.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 4, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I saw one of Trump's helicopters flying over the barrier block a few mins ago. Heading south.
> 
> edit: one of these https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Marine_One_Whitehouse.jpg Would have been going to Biggin Hill I suppose.



There were two of them


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

ricbake said:


> There were two of them


Bastardo #1 and Bastardo #2.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

This week - Queer Writing from Europe: Prose, Poetry & Debate, Brixton Library, Thurs 6th June


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2019)

seen on the social media.....


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

Awful lot of people breaking the Ritzy boycott tonight. Anyone know what the massive queue was for?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 4, 2019)

Lots seem to be holding A4 sheets


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Lots seem to be holding A4 sheets


Maybe they're holding instructions on "How to break a boycott and not care."


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Maybe they're holding instructions on "How to break a boycott and not care."


A lot of people are unaware of the dispute and the boycott.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> A lot of people are unaware of the dispute and the boycott.


I'm sure they're not - although it's not that hard to find out - but it still breaks my heart.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 4, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> A lot of people are unaware of the dispute and the boycott.



Quite.  It's not in the public consciousness.  The people attending aren't to blame for that.  To suggest otherwise is a waste of time.  Otherwise you'd never order anything off Amazon or Sports Direct.

Art n’ Sipping: 90s Cartoon Special on Tue 4th Jun 2019 at | Fatsoma


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 5, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Quite.  It's not in the public consciousness.  The people attending aren't to blame for that.  To suggest otherwise is a waste of time.  Otherwise you'd never order anything off Amazon or Sports Direct.
> 
> Art n’ Sipping: 90s Cartoon Special on Tue 4th Jun 2019 at | Fatsoma




And that’s a problem? why?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2019)

Basketball stars of tomorrow put on a show in Brixton at Hoopsfix All-Star Classic


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

We're at the Effra Social tomorrow if anyone fancies swinging their pants. Free entry all night  

 

Thumping great  pop party at Brixton’s Effra Social with Brixton Buzz DJs, Friday 7th June 2019 – free all night!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

Err, DJs pop stars and the Lido 
The ‘Sip & Dip’ Summer Pool Party comes to Brockwell Lido in July – WIN TICKETS


----------



## ifeIOPPN (Jun 6, 2019)

[No surveys thanks: ed]


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 6, 2019)

There is a drunken fool walking north down Brixton Rd can in hand,
jumping out into bus lane traffic, blocking/screaming at female cyclists
Tried to have a word but I was on the wrong side of the road....


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Quite.  It's not in the public consciousness.  The people attending aren't to blame for that.  To suggest otherwise is a waste of time.  Otherwise you'd never order anything off Amazon or Sports Direct.
> 
> Art n’ Sipping: 90s Cartoon Special on Tue 4th Jun 2019 at | Fatsoma



I don't see what the pros and cons of Ritzy campaign have to do with Amazon or Sports Direct.

BTW just to let you know I've never used Amazon and I avoid Sports Direct.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

Here's how the incoming luxury of The Edge looks. First three floors will have splendid balcony views of a, err, brick viaduct.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's how the incoming luxury of The Edge looks. First three floors will have splendid balcony views of a, err, brick viaduct.
> 
> View attachment 173461



Putting the vibrations into vibrancy ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 6, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I don't see what the pros and cons of Ritzy campaign have to do with Amazon or Sports Direct.
> 
> BTW just to let you know I've never used Amazon and I avoid Sports Direct.



Thanks for this, I was confused by discobastard 's post as well, wasn't sure if they was having a pop at me for buying a rain jacket from Millets.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

Some archive footage. I recognise some of the faces in there!




On a related note, I just got a YouTube video taken down after some wanker had liften the entire Brixton 'before and after' photographs from urban75, presented it as his own work, and finished it off by crediting a ton of people - but not me.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2019)

The heartbreaking sight of the closed Club 414 in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2019)

Had another great night at the Effra Social last night


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2019)

"Hi. Here's that photo of my thumb you wanted..."


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2019)

View from Coldharbour Lane 4.20am


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 9, 2019)

Love that last photo


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2019)

The Dogstar ballroom, 2am last night.

Remember when there used to be 30 metre queues up Coldharbour Lane? Not any more. They've really fucked it up.

I have sympathy for the DJ but then a bloke staring at a laptop isn't exactly visually stimulating for a crowd.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 9, 2019)

A wagon load of police has arrived to patrol central Brixton when the event in Brockwell Park empties.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> A wagon load of police has arrived to patrol central Brixton when the event in Brockwell Park empties.


Bloody hell. Better get down the Beehive before they lock the doors!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's how the incoming luxury of The Edge looks. First three floors will have splendid balcony views of a, err, brick viaduct.
> 
> View attachment 173461


I can't match the exact angle - but this is the more "old Brixton" version (note date - this happened very quickly)


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 9, 2019)

Refugee Community Kitchen have been giving away free meals under the tree in Windrush Sq for the last 11 Sundays. Back in the day they would have been arrested 2 Arrests at Brixton Reclaim Your Food More proof that policing cuts are endangering our lives.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 10, 2019)

So whats gone wrong at the Dogstar then? Have they started charging a tenner in or something? Antic's drink prices have certainly climbed a fair bit in the last couple of years.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So whats gone wrong at the Dogstar then? Have they started charging a tenner in or something? Antic's drink prices have certainly climbed a fair bit in the last couple of years.


They've just failed to change with the times. It's been a slow decline and their recent, rather strange, focus on showing sport on the big screen in the _main room_ on weekends is hardly going to bring new people in. I went past at 9pm on Friday night and they had tennis on in the main room. I'm sure some people like tennis, but the majority of people coming to Brixton are more likely to want to listen to music, dance and drink rather than admire a volley rally or whatever.

I've always suggested that putting on live music in the main room earlier in the night could be a winner. I used to ram the place out on Thursdays back in the day, when Brixton was nowhere near as busy as it is now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 10, 2019)

i just fail to see how they could fuck it up when the format in places like it is so simple for a Friday and Saturday night, just get a DJ in to play cheese music and the pissed up punters will normally come. Surely it hasnt changed that much. To go from fat queues to completely empty in the space of 2 years is drastic, the kind of thing you would only normally see if word gets out about a murder at a venue, for example.

No doubt similar venues like the POW (pub bit) are still doing a roaring trade at the weekends, with virtually the same type of entertainment? minus the sport, of course.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i just fail to see how they could fuck it up when the format in places like it is so simple for a Friday and Saturday night, just get a DJ in to play cheese music and the pissed up punters will normally come. Surely it hasnt changed that much. To go from fat queues to completely empty in the space of 2 years is drastic, the kind of thing you would only normally see if word gets out about a murder at a venue, for example.


It's quite easy to lose a crowd if you don't keep your eye on the ball and promote it right though - and this has been a slow, gradual process. Our nights there were always busy but I had to promote them like fuck and try and offer something a bit different. My last gig in the ballroom was in the traditionally tough early January period (the Bowie benefit) and it was a complete sell out - but the management never even invited us back! Happily, we've got a good thing going at the Effra Social now, where we keep it simple and promote it to fuck.

Truth is that Brixton is rapidly changing and is now stuffed full of alternative nights vying for a punter's cash (and nearby Peckham has got loads more on too), so no club can rest on its laurels. The success of the Chip Shop opposite shows that if you get the package right, punters will come. Jamm has reinvented itself a bit recently too, and why the Dog didn't go for some of the Hoople crowd is a mystery to me!

I hope the Dogstar recovers though - I've had some great nights there. I'd be happy to play there again, but I'm not daft enough to think I've got a big enough following to make the room go from zero punters to full!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

World Naked Bike Ride passing through Brixton 

















In photos: World Naked Bike Ride rolls through Brixton, Sat 8th June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

In case you missed the other thread: 






In photos: Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sat 8th June 2019






In photos: Cross The Tracks festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sunday 9th June 2019


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 11, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 173722
> 
> The Dogstar ballroom, 2am last night.
> 
> ...


 
Tbf it was like that the first and last time I played, in retrospect I think I lost the crowd when I opened with a lindisfarne b side


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Tbf it was like that the first and last time I played, in retrospect I think I lost the crowd when I opened with a lindisfarne b side


Bold move....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Bold move....



I was doing irony before it was cool.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I was doing irony before it was cool.


Mind you, I've never seen a full dance floor at the Dogstar dissipate any quicker than when I played my death metal version of 'Staying Alive.' 

I thought it was brilliant and funny and danceable. Turned out that I was alone with that thought.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Mind you, I've never seen a full dance floor at the Dogstar dissipate any quicker than when I played my death metal version of 'Staying Alive.


Haha, well I was first on doing the warm up, there was only about 10 in the room and I knew 6 of em so thanks for making me feel better....


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

The ultimate seal of approval!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

Friday free film event 35th Anniversary of the Miners’ Strike film event at Effra Space, Brixton, Fri 14 June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

Some photos from Sunday 
















In photos: Sunday night at Brixton’s Hootananny


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

This Saturday Visit Vida’s Vintage Brixton charity fair for vinyl, clothes, jewellery, homewares – Sat 15th June


----------



## nick (Jun 12, 2019)

This vibrant enough for you?



Feel a little nauseous


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2019)

Everyone knows a high powered 4x4 is the only vehicle capable  of handling the tough conditions found on the streets of London. Every day I witness hundreds of ordinary cars failing to conquer Brixton Hill and hopelessly sliding back down to the bottom of the incline.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

nick said:


> This vibrant enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a little nauseous



God that is fucking awful. I can feel an opinion-dividing Buzz article coming right up!


----------



## nick (Jun 12, 2019)

Kind of knew that would hit the spot. Enjoy


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

T & P said:


> Everyone knows a high powered 4x4 is the only vehicle capable  of handling the tough conditions found on the streets of London. Every day I witness hundreds of ordinary cars failing to conquer Brixton Hill and hopelessly sliding back down to the bottom of the incline.


Love it 

I hope you don't mind but I quoted you in my piece


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

nick said:


> Kind of knew that would hit the spot. Enjoy


180!

Model Adwoa Aboah swans through Brixton in a nauseous advert for a luxury Landrover 4×4

A member of the British nobility driving a luxury car through Brixton. Nice.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Love it
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I quoted you in my piece


By my guest


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2019)

editor said:


> 180!
> 
> Model Adwoa Aboah swans through Brixton in a nauseous advert for a luxury Landrover 4×4
> 
> A member of the British nobility driving a luxury car through Brixton. Nice.



I see quite a lot of Evoques in parts of Central London. Its considered to be non pretentious car in parts of London. Expensive but not flashy like a Rolls. 

She ticks all the right boxes for modern diverse UK.

Including her activism.

What gets me is how class never features in any of this celebration of diversity.

Its just ignored.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2019)

btw The Council recently won grant to turn Brixton into a Creative Enterprise Zone. Advertising counts as being creative. I don't understand why.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> btw The Council recently won grant to turn Brixton into a Creative Enterprise Zone. Advertising counts as being creative. I don't understand why.


Eeek. Have you got a link for that?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Eeek. Have you got a link for that?



Love Lambeth


----------



## discobastard (Jun 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> btw The Council recently won grant to turn Brixton into a Creative Enterprise Zone. Advertising counts as being creative. I don't understand why.



Being creative about getting people to part with their money surely?

It’s an aspirational career according to this feature is Buzz.  

Brixton Finishing School for Digital Talent invites 18-25 year olds to take up their free summer course


----------



## ricbake (Jun 14, 2019)

_The Council recently won grant to turn Brixton into a Creative Enterprise Zone_
This will have beneficial effect on the income able to be generated by a project like this...

How architects are reaping the rewards of the co-working boom


> Squire & Partners partner Tim Gledstone says his firm has seen a growth in work from the flexible sector, which he describes as a ‘way of working that will stay forever’. Projects include a co-working space for the south London nightclub Ministry of Sound (with a ‘feature tequila bar’ in the washroom) and the Grade II-listed former bathhouse in Hackney for Clockwise.
> 
> *Squires itself has embarked on its own co-working venture next to its office in Brixton*. Gledstone describes the project as for ‘flexible and joyous working, living and playing’. Asked how the design differs from traditional offices, Gledstone says it is more ‘holistic’.
> 
> He explains: ‘As opposed to thinking about these elements separately, the design delivers a unified set of spaces that work together to create an environment which is more than the sum of its parts.’


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Being creative about getting people to part with their money surely?



.....if only it were that simple, advertising is conditioning, it's everywhere  and you can't escape it, it promotes lifestyles and consumerism, in doing so it helps create exclusion and all sorts of problems associated with that.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 14, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> .....if only it were that simple, advertising is conditioning, it's everywhere  and you can't escape it, it promotes lifestyles and consumerism, in doing so it helps create exclusion and all sorts of problems associated with that.


Yes, I know that.  That’s why I find the digital creative school in the Buzz ad kind of disconcerting.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Yes, I know that.  That’s why I find the digital creative school in the Buzz ad kind of disconcerting.


Don't mention me or the website I run. That is the terms of mutual ignore. And we have never, ever run adverts, you deceitful shit.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

ricbake said:


> _The Council recently won grant to turn Brixton into a Creative Enterprise Zone_
> This will have beneficial effect on the income able to be generated by a project like this...
> 
> How architects are reaping the rewards of the co-working boom


That is truly nauseous stuff. All that holistic 'flexible and joyous working, living and playing’ will be for the elite.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Next weekend 
House of Hygge charity Summer Street Fair in Acre Lane, Brixton, 22nd and 23rd June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane 2am.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Twitter isn't impressed with that car ad


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

I've made a big screen grab in case the tweet gets deleted Land Rover get roasted on social media for their stupid Brixton 4×4 car advert (big screengrab)


----------



## Twattor (Jun 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I've made a big screen grab in case the tweet gets deleted Land Rover get roasted on social media for their stupid Brixton 4×4 car advert (big screengrab)


But the svr range rover priced at £150k usually parked by BCA isn't driven by the sort of stereotypical rangey driver. There's clearly an alternative market in Brixton. You need to move with the times and stop being so prejudiced.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 14, 2019)

nick said:


> This vibrant enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a little nauseous


 I wondered why she seemed to be going in circles around Brixton. Can't find anywhere to park, maybe?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2019)

Twattor said:


> But the svr range rover priced at £150k usually parked by BCA isn't driven by the sort of stereotypical rangey driver. There's clearly an alternative market in Brixton. You need to move with the times and stop being so prejudiced.



Just to check. This post is a joke? You aren't being serious?


----------



## madolesance (Jun 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Just to check. This post is a joke? You aren't being serious?



It probably is serious. I have noticed a lot of these type of vehicles around Brixton.
Guess its a status type of thing. So unnecessary, but if you happen to have the cash to flaunt it,
your probably going to make yourself very visible about what type of vehicle you drive around in.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2019)

madolesance said:


> It probably is serious. I have noticed a lot of these type of vehicles around Brixton.
> Guess its a status type of thing. So unnecessary, but if you happen to have the cash to flaunt it,
> your probably going to make yourself very visible about what type of vehicle you drive around in.



What Twattor posted was :



> You need to move with the times and stop being so prejudiced.



Imo the gross disparities in wealth are commonly visible in London. What I wanted to know from Twattor is if the above comment was tongue in cheek or actual opinion.

I myself don't think its prejudiced to take the piss out of super models from aristocratic backgrounds going on about "diversity" whilst driving a car most people in my neighborhood couldn't afford.

TBH I've had a long day. I was in central London moving stuff from a new flat that was told was worth 7 million.

The new London is being built for the rich. This add for Land Rover with all its nods to diversity etc is more than annoying.


----------



## MissL (Jun 15, 2019)

Seems like the people of Edinburgh aren't too impressed by this moronic campaign either:- Outrage over Land Rover advert which encourages people to bring new £31,295 model to Edinburgh However, note the tone of the comments underneath is markedly different. In fact this thing will probably work out in their favour in the end. Pitch the 'tree huggers' against the 'climate deniers', get them to spread your word, reach even more people. Does Range Rover's actual target market even give a shit about what they do to the environment, never mind poor urban children walking to and from state school? Highly doubtful. A cynic might even say it was all part of the plan. I can already hear them chinking their champagne glasses at the prospect of a national newspaper covering this, perhaps a bonus for Tarquin if it's the Telegraph. C***s.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2019)

Apparently a man was stabbed in a pub in Coldharbour Lane last night.  Not sure which one.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Apparently a man was stabbed in a pub in Coldharbour Lane last night.  Not sure which one.


I was out and about in Coldharbour Lane from 1am to 3am, and saw nothing untoward - any idea what time it was supposed to have happened? The Albert was fine until the end, so that one is ruled out.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I was out and about in Coldharbour Lane from 1am to 3am, and saw nothing untoward - any idea what time it was supposed to have happened? The Albert was fine until the end, so that one is ruled out.



BBC Website:

At 04:00 police were called by the ambulance service after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton, south London, where two men were injured.  One was stabbed and remains in hospital while the other received minor injuries.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms T said:


> BBC Website:
> 
> At 04:00 police were called by the ambulance service after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton, south London, where two men were injured.  One was stabbed and remains in hospital while the other received minor injuries.


Oh blimey. That narrows it down to the Dogstar, Market House and PoW, I guess. I'll ask around 

What a grim 24 hours for London:



> Police have made 14 arrests after five separate attacks in London left three men dead and three others injured in the space of 24 hours.
> 
> An 18-year-old man was stabbed to death at about 16:42 BST on Friday in Wandsworth, south London.
> 
> ...


Three London murders in 24 hours


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2019)

There's something a bit odd about this stabbing report. It's been suggested that it was outside Market House but they were completely closed at 3am....


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> a lindisfarne b side


 Don't leave us hanging - we need to know what it was! Or I do anyway.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The new London is being built for the rich. This add for Land Rover with all its nods to diversity etc is more than annoying.


 Come off it. Brixton is already rammed with big 4x4s, and nearly all the drivers are black. The ad merely reflects what is already happening. The Range Rover in the ad is the Evoque, which costs £32 grand. It's clearly within reach of a great many "diverse" people in South London.  Maybe because homeowners in Brixton/Peckham/Camberwell have benefited from gentrification and moved out to Norwood/Crystal Palace/Croydon.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Come off it. Brixton is already rammed with big 4x4s, and nearly all the drivers are black. The ad merely reflects what is already happening. The Range Rover in the ad is the Evoque, which costs £32 grand. It's clearly within reach of a great many "diverse" people in South London.  Maybe because homeowners in Brixton/Peckham/Camberwell have benefited from gentrification and moved out to Norwood/Crystal Palace/Croydon.


Actually, it merely _starts _from £32k and then goes rapidly upwards for the full status-symbol versions. And I'm happy to report that Brixton is far from being overrun with such monstrous vehicles.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

Brixton 2-3am tonight


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Don't leave us hanging - we need to know what it was! Or I do anyway.


This.....



and it was followed by this...



thx for asking


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

Get yer bargains! Brixton’s New Look store closes for good on Weds 19th June 2019


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Actually, it merely _starts _from £32k and then goes rapidly upwards for the full status-symbol versions. And I'm happy to report that Brixton is far from being overrun with such monstrous vehicles.


What you don't realise is that the Evoque and the full size Range Rover are actually two different cars.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> What you don't realise is that the Evoque and the full size Range Rover are actually two different cars.


The Evoque comes with different options that take the price upwards. See:



Two ways to a new Range Rover Evoque online - Land Rover UK


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes, I know. But 50k isn't the same as 150k. I don't think that's arguable. Very clever marketing. The Evoque is a runaway success because the 2 wheel drive 32k one looks so similar to the 150k Autobiography.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Yes, I know. But 50k isn't the same as 150k. I don't think that's arguable. Very clever marketing. The Evoque is a runaway success because the 2 wheel drive 32k one looks so similar to the 150k Autobiography.


Judging by the reaction on social media I'd say it's anything but clever marketing. I'm really not sure why you're mentioning '150k' as I've only ever been talking about this monstrous road hogging status symbol and its Brixton-based 'edgy' advertising campaign.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2019)

Back to the playground with you, and well done for killing your own board.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Back to the playground with you, and well done for killing your own board.


I'm sorry I've offended you, but I _really_ don't understand why you're getting all worked up. This story has had loads of comments on social media, but your response has proved quite singular. Are you a fan of the car or something? Is that what's pissed you off?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2019)

editor said:


> There's something a bit odd about this stabbing report. It's been suggested that it was outside Market House but they were completely closed at 3am....


Suggested by whom?


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Suggested by whom?


The police, apparently. They came to Market House the next day but the bar explained that they were completely closed up over an hour before the reported incident. No one seems to know anything. It definitely wasn't the Dogstar either. There's no 'pubs' open in Brixton at 4am.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2019)

editor said:


> The police, apparently. They came to Market House the next day but the bar explained that they were completely closed up over an hour before the reported incident. No one seems to know anything. It definitely wasn't the Dogstar either. There's no 'pubs' open in Brixton at 4am.


That is strange.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

Ms T said:


> That is strange.


It's not unheard of for pubs/clubs to find themselves unfairly associated with violence that takes place in their vicinity, regardless of whether they're open or closed. Maybe that's what happened here?


----------



## MissL (Jun 17, 2019)

anyone know what's going on in leander road - lots of police, road closed


----------



## Sedsmet (Jun 17, 2019)

apparently someone was shot last night according to the police by the closure


----------



## MissL (Jun 17, 2019)

Sedsmet said:


> apparently someone was shot last night according to the police by the closure



Urgh I did hear three loud bangs around 10pm - they didn't sound like fireworks. awful. I hope whoever's concerned is going to be OK


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> There's something a bit odd about this stabbing report. It's been suggested that it was outside Market House but they were completely closed at 3am....


people get stabbed outside closed places all the time. well, not all the time but it's surely hardly unknown for someone to be stabbed outside a closed business


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Brixton 2-3am tonight
> 
> View attachment 174353 View attachment 174354 View attachment 174355


pleased to see bookmongers still there, will have to pop in again soon.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> people get stabbed outside closed places all the time. well, not all the time but it's surely hardly unknown for someone to be stabbed outside a closed business


But the police said that the person was stabbed "after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton."  The point is that there was no pub open at 4am, unless they had an argument and then came back an hour and half later to have a fight. Or the fight was nowhere near a pub.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> But the police said that the person was stabbed "after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton."  The point is that there was no pub open at 4am, unless they had an argument and then came back an hour and half later to have a fight. Or the fight was nowhere near a pub.


ah - didn't go as far back the thread as i should


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> But the police said that the person was stabbed "after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton."  The point is that there was no pub open at 4am, unless they had an argument and then came back an hour and half later to have a fight. Or the fight was nowhere near a pub.


or that there was a lock-in or other social event...


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> or that there was a lock-in or other social event...


The only places that could be described as 'pubs' on Coldharbour Lane were either completely closed at 4am or have reported no incidents.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> But the police said that the person was stabbed "after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton."  The point is that there was no pub open at 4am, unless they had an argument and then came back an hour and half later to have a fight. Or the fight was nowhere near a pub.



Hope it wasn't staff leaving the pub after cleaning up and being accosted by the knife man....


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Hope it wasn't staff leaving the pub after cleaning up and being accosted by the knife man....


No, it wasn't. I've spoken to Market House and the Dogstar and they're both mystified. Maybe someone got into a rumble in a pub hours before and then - rather belatedly - decided to carry on the dispute much later, away from the pub. That's the only explanation that makes sense.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> But the police said that the person was stabbed "after an altercation at a pub in Coldharbour Lane in Brixton."  The point is that there was no pub open at 4am, unless they had an argument and then came back an hour and half later to have a fight. Or the fight was nowhere near a pub.



Dominoes club?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Dominoes club?


If that is the case, expect a license review.


----------



## billythefish (Jun 17, 2019)

MissL said:


> Urgh I did hear three loud bangs around 10pm - they didn't sound like fireworks. awful. I hope whoever's concerned is going to be OK


Oh crap. I heard the same bangs and thought they were fire crackers. Hope whoever it was is okay :-(


----------



## MissL (Jun 17, 2019)

Boy, 17, fighting for life after being shot in south London


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Dominoes club?


Doubt it. It's not a pub and I saw no police activity.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2019)

Does anyone know if Khan's Restaurant on Brixton Water Lane is operating as normal these days?

I have been trying to phone them for the past two days but can't get through, and when I click their website, it redirects to an online phrarmacy.

Edit: Got through to them to make my booking. It's a great restaurant.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes, it was open this week and last week.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Don't mention me or the website I run. That is the terms of mutual ignore. And we have never, ever run adverts, you deceitful shit.


One very helpful ‘rule’ for you. Means you don’t have to be accountable for anything. 

Ignore being a very dull and boring tool to avoid any questions about what you may not agree with.  

Also allows you to throw around insults like ‘deceitful shit’, which would, by your own rules, equate to personal insults (something which my posts haven’t included btw)

Full on censorship.  [emoji1360]


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 21, 2019)

nick said:


> This vibrant enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a little nauseous



Even Monbiot has jumped on this bandwagon


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 21, 2019)

It's time to ban car advertising. Cars do more harm than fags.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019


----------

